# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  سرگذشت زندگی من از سال 94تا به امروز بخون شاید کمکت کرد

## hamed_habibi

سلام دوستان خیالیا منو میشناسن عضو قدیمی سایت هستم 
داستان از این قراره که منم عین خیلیا سودای اینو داشتم پزشک بشم البته دندون پزشک تا بعد 10سال بتونم به درامد برسم ...
خلاصه مسیر کنکور من از تابستون 93 استارت خورد سال اول رتبه ام شد 54هزار منطقه 3 
سال دوم سال اصلی بود شدم 17هزار سال 96 شدم 11هزار سال 97 تونستم پردیس قبول شم اما ناگهان متوجه شدم غیبت خوردم دانشگاه معافیت رد نکرده منم نتونستم برم فیزیو بخونم افسردگی شدید گرفتم بیماری گوارشی در حد سرطان..8ماه خون ریزی شدید داشتم ورم معده گرفتم و.....عکساش هست میفرسشم

20مهر 97 بود که به توصیه یکی از دوستام وارد بازار فارکس بعدش کریپتو شدم 15 میلیون بردم داخلش خلاصه قرض میکردم میبردم کال میشدم تا اینکه از ی جا به بعد فهیمدم باید چکار کنم
خلاصه تونستم جای پام تو مسیری ک بودم سفت کنم دیگه نم نم درامدم رفت بالای 15 میلیون وهمینطور میرفت بالا چون ساعت ها وقت میزاشتم...

این شد که من مسیرم به کلی عوض شد عوض شدن مسیر زندگی من منوط ب این نبود با تغییر افکارم با تغییر باورام خیلی چیزا عوض شد رفتم سربازی  با اعتماد بنفس خاصی وقتی برگه تقسیم ها اومد خدمتم افتاد حراست صدا سیما یعنی بهترین جای ممکن اداره ایی ک سالی 3 تا سرباز جدید میگیره و خیلی سخت گزینش میکنه
یعنی دوران خدمت من از دوران طلایی زندگی خیلیا طلایی تر شد بهترین جای تهران خدمت میکردم بیزنس میکردم
همه حرفام با سند مدرک عکس میزارم چون عادت ندارم بدون سند حرف بزن
روزایی ک بیمار بودم هر شب کل شلوارم خونی میشد فقط میگفتم خدایا نجاتم بده یه نیرویی ته دلم بود ک میگفت تو میتونی حامد

الان که اینو مینویسم فقط دارم اشک میریزم و روزای اخر خدمت من هستش

همه اینارو گفتم که ذهنتون محدود درس نکنید خودتون عذاب ندید برید دنبال استعداد هاتون من اگر دندون پزشک میشدم سی سالمم میشد تهش ماهی 50میل درامد داشتم اونم نه ی دنتیس تازه کار باید خاک بخوری ولی الان با هفته ایی 20ساعت کار این درامد دارم اونم بورس و جاهای دیگه بماند...همش لطف خداس باورکنید سرقضیه خدمتم خودش پارتی من شد گول ین مافیا کنکور اینکه میگن پزشک بشید زندگیتون عوض میشه رو نخورید...بردی دنبال استعداد هاتون
بعد خدمتم میخوام دوره مربگیری بدن سازی برم تربیت بدنی بخونم چون ب شدت علاقه دارم بلاخره باید تنوع داد
من همیشه فک میکردم باید پزشک بشم یا ی زن پولدار بگیرم انقد دخترای مختلف دیدم اومدن رفتن ی جا دیگه همه چیو گذاشتم کنار....خدا خدا خدا 

از استادعرشیانفر از استاد پورصمدی تشکر میکنم استاد کسی نیست که بیاد 4تا تست حل کنه شما ذوق کنید استاد کسیه ک از ی شکست خورده ی ادم موفق بسازه


اعتماد بنفس عزت نفس نتیجه ش شگفت انگیزه

مخلص همتون :Yahoo (99): 


شاید باورتون نشه بازدهی اکانت من توی فارکس تو یه هفته نزدیک 2000دلار رسیده یعنی بالای 50میلیون درامدی که باید بخاطرش سالها درس میخوندم میشد 30سالم بااین تورم ..اونم تو یک ماه نه یه هفته :Yahoo (65): 

این زیر  یه سری فایل میزارم عکس تاریخ اعزام به خدمتم و حساب فارکسم و....میخوام بدونید با نهایت صداقت باهاتون حرف زدم

تو فارکس میشه حساب دمو ساخت اما دقت کنید من برداشت زدم از حساب دمو نمیشه برداشت زد دوستان گلم
به هرکسی دوسدارید نشون بدید :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): 




https://s4.uupload.ir/files/photo_20...36-15_6e7r.jpg





https://s4.uupload.ir/files/photo_20...39-42_f7ra.jpg

----------


## Rubiker

سلام موفق باشی عزیز. امیدوارم احوالت خوب باشه و درد و رنجی دیگه نداشته باشی تو وجودت :Yahoo (81):  :Yahoo (81):  منظور من شخص استارتر یا کس خاصی نیست  :Yahoo (45):  :Yahoo (45):  :Yahoo (45): ولی همچنان برام سواله چرا این قبیل تاپیک ها در فروم کنکور و برای جوان 18 19 ساله ایجاد میشه که خیلی وقتا منتظره یه اتفاقی بیفته تا درس رو بذاره کنار (بخاطر سختی مسیر). معتقدم کسی که تو این فروم هست یعنی راهشو انتخاب کرده و به هر سختی هست داره تلاششو می کنه. ممکنه قصد شما خیر باشه و احتمالا هم همینه ولی همین قصد خیر ممکنه ذهن یک نفر دیگه رو هم مخدوش کنه. ذهن کسی که به موفقیت تحصیلی نزدیکه ولی خیلی خسته اس. این مدل تاپیک ها وسط فروم کنکوری به قدری عجیبه که مثلا بری وسط گروه یا فروم مربوط به ارز و فارکس و ... تاپیک بزنی و بگی اگه فارکس نشد دندون پزشکی بخونید. من خوندم و هم منزلت اجتماعی دارم هم پول. 
در کل میشه هم دندون پزشک باشی هم تریدر و هم انسان موفق در بازار فارکس و کریپتو و هر تجارت دیگه  :Yahoo (45):

----------


## hamed_habibi

> سلام موفق باشی عزیز. امیدوارم احوالت خوب باشه و درد و رنجی دیگه نداشته باشی تو وجودت منظور من شخص استارتر یا کس خاصی نیست ولی همچنان برام سواله چرا این قبیل تاپیک ها در فروم کنکور و برای جوان 18 19 ساله ایجاد میشه که خیلی وقتا منتظره یه اتفاقی بیفته تا درس رو بذاره کنار (بخاطر سختی مسیر). معتقدم کسی که تو این فروم هست یعنی راهشو انتخاب کرده و به هر سختی هست داره تلاششو می کنه. ممکنه قصد شما خیر باشه و احتمالا هم همینه ولی همین قصد خیر ممکنه ذهن یک نفر دیگه رو هم مخدوش کنه. ذهن کسی که به موفقیت تحصیلی نزدیکه ولی خیلی خسته اس. این مدل تاپیک ها وسط فروم کنکوری به قدری عجیبه که مثلا بری وسط گروه یا فروم مربوط به ارز و فارکس و ... تاپیک بزنی و بگی اگه فارکس نشد دندون پزشکی بخونید. من خوندم و هم منزلت اجتماعی دارم هم پول. 
> در کل میشه هم دندون پزشک باشی هم تریدر و هم انسان موفق در بازار فارکس و کریپتو و هر تجارت دیگه



دوست گلم هدف من برای خیلیا بود که واقعا از سر جو اینجان نه استعداد اینکه شما بخوای درس بخونی ترید بکنی خب بازدهی ک میخوای نداره بیشتر شبیه  سرگرمی چون شوخی نیست ک بزرگرترین بازار مالی دنیاس مگه وال استریت الکیه ک کنارش درسم بخونی اره زمانی ک جای پات سفت شده باشه
ولی اگر کسی مصمم باشه قطعا مسیرش تا تهش میره من میدونم حداقل 80درصد بخاطر پول پزشک میشن

در ضمن منزلت اجتماعی رو پول تعیین میکنه نه مدرک تحصیلی 

قطعا کسی ک استعداد داره باید درس بخونه من خواستم بگم ذهنتون محدود نکنید همین بخدا

----------


## hamed_habibi

> سلام موفق باشی عزیز. امیدوارم احوالت خوب باشه و درد و رنجی دیگه نداشته باشی تو وجودت منظور من شخص استارتر یا کس خاصی نیست ولی همچنان برام سواله چرا این قبیل تاپیک ها در فروم کنکور و برای جوان 18 19 ساله ایجاد میشه که خیلی وقتا منتظره یه اتفاقی بیفته تا درس رو بذاره کنار (بخاطر سختی مسیر). معتقدم کسی که تو این فروم هست یعنی راهشو انتخاب کرده و به هر سختی هست داره تلاششو می کنه. ممکنه قصد شما خیر باشه و احتمالا هم همینه ولی همین قصد خیر ممکنه ذهن یک نفر دیگه رو هم مخدوش کنه. ذهن کسی که به موفقیت تحصیلی نزدیکه ولی خیلی خسته اس. این مدل تاپیک ها وسط فروم کنکوری به قدری عجیبه که مثلا بری وسط گروه یا فروم مربوط به ارز و فارکس و ... تاپیک بزنی و بگی اگه فارکس نشد دندون پزشکی بخونید. من خوندم و هم منزلت اجتماعی دارم هم پول. 
> در کل میشه هم دندون پزشک باشی هم تریدر و هم انسان موفق در بازار فارکس و کریپتو و هر تجارت دیگه


خداکنه مردم ما بفهمن هیچی جای تجارت نمیگیره بخاطر پول درس نخونن

----------


## _Joseph_

*موفق باشی گرگ وال استریت*

----------


## Rubiker

> خداکنه مردم ما بفهمن هیچی جای تجارت نمیگیره بخاطر پول درس نخونن


با این حرفت خیلی موافقم و البته با در نظر گرفتن اینکه همه استعداد تجارت ندارند همونطور که همه استعداد تحصیل ندارند

----------


## hamed_habibi

> *موفق باشی گرگ وال استریت*


ممنونم منت گذاشتی رفیق

----------


## hamed_habibi

> با این حرفت خیلی موافقم و البته با در نظر گرفتن اینکه همه استعداد تجارت ندارند همونطور که همه استعداد تحصیل ندارند


من خودم چندسال دست پا زدم بخونم همش میگفتم امسال دیگه فلان میشه واقغا استعداد نداشتم هرچیم زدم ب زور بود ب زورر

----------


## _Joseph_

> ممنونم منت گذاشتی رفیق


*عشقی پسر اون بالا بالا ها میبینمت*

----------


## Shah1n

موفق باشي حامد جان خوشحال شدم كه به جایی رسیدی که میخواستی
دوستان توجه داشته باشن که منظور حامد جان این نیست برای پزشکی نخونید چون پزشک نیاز یه مملکته و بعضی ها واقعا هم علاقه دارن و هم استعدادشو و چیزی هم که الان کمه پزشک خوبه چون آدم وقتی درگیر یه بیماری میشه تازه میفهمه که چقدر جای خالی پزشکی که واقعا عالی باشه و هدفش صرفا کاسبی نباشه خالیه
ولی خب کسایی که توهم دارن و علاقه ای ندارن و چون بقیه رفتن تجربی که پزشک بشن اونا هم دنبالشون بلانسبت استارتر تاپیک عین بُز سرشون رو انداختن پایین و رفتن برگردن سر مسیر درست
یکی میره مجسمه ساز میشه مثل هادی ضیاءالدینی که مجسمه هایی میسازه که آدم حظ میکنه
یکی میره پزشک میشه و پروفسور سمیعی میشه که به بشریت خدمت های بزرگی کرده
یکی میره مهندس پرتوما میشه و برای ناسا کار میکنه
یکی هم مثل همین حامد خودمون که یه روزی به حد این بزرگان میرسه و اسمش کنار تاجرهای بزرگ دنیا میدرخشه
هرکسی برای یه کاری ساخته شده برید دنبالش تا به بزرگترین موفقیت ها برسید
در ضمن یادتون باشه راه موفقیت همیشه سخته و هرچی راه سختتر و طولانی تر باشه موفقیت نهاییش هم بزرگتره

----------


## farzaddd

واقعا درسته که ادمی استعدادای خودشو بشناسه،درمورد مطلب استارتر عارضم که شما کنکور هم میدادی یا پزشک هم بودی درکنارش میتونی ترید و بیزینس هم انجام بدی،شما تو همون حین کنکورت هم میتونستی این کارها رو انجام بدی،

----------


## Little_girl

چقدر سم زیاد شده تو انجمن چقدر 
یادمه اونزمان که به عنوان مهمان میومدم انجمن وضع بهتر بود حداقل
انجمن کنکوره دادا اینجا
کسی که داره واسه کنکور میخونه داره میخونه حالا یکی واسه علاقه اش یکی واسه فقط پولش چون اکثرا تنها راهی که بتونن خودشونو بکشن بالا همینه چرا
همین فارکس بورس خودت میگی فلان قدر پول بردم توش یعنی ریسک کردی دیگه 
خیلیا همون پولو ندارن که ریسک کنن روش کسیم ندارن که ازش قرض کنن و از همه مهمتر ذهن تجارت ندارن  
اینکه بگی آره بیخیال کنکور شین و اینا اآکی من اون سرمایه اولیه رو برم کارگری کنم حالا هرکاری حداقل یک سال یک سال و نیم طول میکشه من اون سرمایه رو جور کنم بعدش باید برم راه و روش این کارو یاد بگیرم اونم پول میخواد و......
رشته های درمانی دیر بازده ترین رشته هان برای درآمد و اینا درسته ولی برای خیلیا تنها راهه که بتونن از وضع اقتصادی بدشون فرار کنن خیلیا پشتوانه ندارن 
خوشحالم که شما موفق شدید

----------


## Shah1n

> واقعا درسته که ادمی استعدادای خودشو بشناسه،درمورد مطلب استارتر عارضم که شما کنکور هم میدادی یا پزشک هم بودی درکنارش میتونی ترید و بیزینس هم انجام بدی،شما تو همون حین کنکورت هم میتونستی این کارها رو انجام بدی،


این کلمه کنارش میتونی انجام بدی فرهنگ به شدت غلطیه که تو جون مردم ایران افتاده
یکی به نقاشی علاقه داره بهش میگن برو پزشکی کنارشم میتونی نقاشی بکنی
یکی دوس داره موسیقی دان بشه میگن برو مهندسی کنارشم موسیقیتو ادامه بده
کنارش یعنی تفریحی
کنارش یعنی حاشیه ای
کنارش یعنی بی اهمیت
در حالی که هیچ کار حاشیه ای به ثمر نرسیده چون فکر و تمرکز کامل رو نداره و نمیتونه در اون زمینه خلاقیت داشته باشه و رشد کنه
طرف یه کاری کنه اما ذهنش یه سمت دیگه باشه
این دیگه چه سمیه :/

----------


## _Joseph_

*دوستان استارتر نگفتن پزشکی بده و نخونید و غیره و ذالک 

ایشون گفتن که رفتن تو بازار مالی و موفق شده اند و به این کار علاقه دارن و پول خوبی هم دارن درمیارن ازش و چون به خاطر پول میخواستن برن پزشکی و ده سال دیگه هم به پول نمیرسیدن خوب الان تو زمان کمتری رسیده اند 
گارد نگیرید در برابر این جور حرفها لطفا 
تجربیات خوبی بود به نظر من و فقط در رابطه خودشون حرف زدند . و بر عکس بعضی افراد نسومدن بگن پزشکی بده و دندون بده و .... و هر کی میخواد بره اینارو بخونه موفق نمی شه و ....
ایشون تجربیات خودشون از کنکور و قبول نشدن و زور زدن و قبول نشدن و رفتن به سمت دیگر و موفق شدنشون رو گفتند اتفاقا خیلی هم خوبه برای بعضی ها که فکر میکنن کنکور تنها راه ممکنه گوشزد میکنه که اینطور نیست*

----------


## hamed_habibi

> چقدر سم زیاد شده تو انجمن چقدر 
> یادمه اونزمان که به عنوان مهمان میومدم انجمن وضع بهتر بود حداقل
> انجمن کنکوره دادا اینجا
> کسی که داره واسه کنکور میخونه داره میخونه حالا یکی واسه علاقه اش یکی واسه فقط پولش چون اکثرا تنها راهی که بتونن خودشونو بکشن بالا همینه چرا
> همین فارکس بورس خودت میگی فلان قدر پول بردم توش یعنی ریسک کردی دیگه 
> خیلیا همون پولو ندارن که ریسک کنن روش کسیم ندارن که ازش قرض کنن و از همه مهمتر ذهن تجارت ندارن  
> اینکه بگی آره بیخیال کنکور شین و اینا اآکی من اون سرمایه اولیه رو برم کارگری کنم حالا هرکاری حداقل یک سال یک سال و نیم طول میکشه من اون سرمایه رو جور کنم بعدش باید برم راه و روش این کارو یاد بگیرم اونم پول میخواد و......
> رشته های درمانی دیر بازده ترین رشته هان برای درآمد و اینا درسته ولی برای خیلیا تنها راهه که بتونن از وضع اقتصادی بدشون فرار کنن خیلیا پشتوانه ندارن 
> خوشحالم که شما موفق شدید


دوست عزیز باورکن من 6سال قبل اولین کنکورم دادم اصلا نگفتم درس بده عالیه اما میگم هدفت چیه؟ اینکه حداقل 10سال بخونی بشی یه پزشک عمومی با این وضع کشور اگر فقط هدفت درامده خب راه های بهتری هست
من پدرم یک راننده تاکسی بود فک میکنی چقدر بردم مگه همش قرض بود حتی تا همین چند ماه قبل بدهیای 3سال قبل رو میدادم با دلار 27تومن...ریسک کردم بردم ریسکی که رقابتی نبود عین کنکور رقیبم خودم بودم...من نگفتم نخونید گفتم بیاید 2 2تا کنید ببینید واقعا اهل درس هستید یانه....خیلی ازاین بچه ها استعداد های خفنی دارن ولی دنبالش نمیرن

----------


## hamed_habibi

> *دوستان استارتر نگفتن پزشکی بده و نخونید و غیره و ذالک 
> 
> ایشون گفتن که رفتن تو بازار مالی و موفق شده اند و به این کار علاقه دارن و پول خوبی هم دارن درمیارن ازش و چون به خاطر پول میخواستن برن پزشکی و ده سال دیگه هم به پول نمیرسیدن خوب الان تو زمان کمتری رسیده اند 
> گارد نگیرید در برابر این جور حرفها لطفا 
> تجربیات خوبی بود به نظر من و فقط در رابطه خودشون حرف زدند . و بر عکس بعضی افراد نسومدن بگن پزشکی بده و دندون بده و .... و هر کی میخواد بره اینارو بخونه موفق نمی شه و ....
> ایشون تجربیات خودشون از کنکور و قبول نشدن و زور زدن و قبول نشدن و رفتن به سمت دیگر و موفق شدنشون رو گفتند اتفاقا خیلی هم خوبه برای بعضی ها که فکر میکنن کنکور تنها راه ممکنه گوشزد میکنه که اینطور نیست*


من مخلص شما هستم رفیق انشالله که همه عین شما درک کنن منظورم چی بود

----------


## hamed_habibi

> واقعا درسته که ادمی استعدادای خودشو بشناسه،درمورد مطلب استارتر عارضم که شما کنکور هم میدادی یا پزشک هم بودی درکنارش میتونی ترید و بیزینس هم انجام بدی،شما تو همون حین کنکورت هم میتونستی این کارها رو انجام بدی،


دوست گلم ببین ما در سمخیونم که چی بشه به هدفمون برسیم هدف قطعا 70درصد پوله اگر علم باشه خب میشینم کتاب میخونیم یا میریم محقق میشیم میخونیم پولدار بشیم دیگه اگر هدف علم بود چرا الان کسی رقبت نمیکنه مهندس بشه؟چون نون توش نیست
منم به هدفم که درامد خوب بود رسیدم کدوم شغلی کدوم بازاری میتونه انقد خوب سود بده  شما وقتی بخوای ی مطب بزنی باید 1میلیارد حداقل هزینه کنی من با 10هزار دلار هفته ای 2هزارتا درامد دارم
بعد اینکه مگه فارکس شوخیه تا کنارش درس بخونی بازاری با 8ترلییون دلار گردش مالیه 

در اخر متاسفانه پوله ک به هرچیزی اعتبار میده به ادما به شغل به همه چی

----------


## hamed_habibi

> موفق باشي حامد جان خوشحال شدم كه به جایی رسیدی که میخواستی
> دوستان توجه داشته باشن که منظور حامد جان این نیست برای پزشکی نخونید چون پزشک نیاز یه مملکته و بعضی ها واقعا هم علاقه دارن و هم استعدادشو و چیزی هم که الان کمه پزشک خوبه چون آدم وقتی درگیر یه بیماری میشه تازه میفهمه که چقدر جای خالی پزشکی که واقعا عالی باشه و هدفش صرفا کاسبی نباشه خالیه
> ولی خب کسایی که توهم دارن و علاقه ای ندارن و چون بقیه رفتن تجربی که پزشک بشن اونا هم دنبالشون بلانسبت استارتر تاپیک عین بُز سرشون رو انداختن پایین و رفتن برگردن سر مسیر درست
> یکی میره مجسمه ساز میشه مثل هادی ضیاءالدینی که مجسمه هایی میسازه که آدم حظ میکنه
> یکی میره پزشک میشه و پروفسور سمیعی میشه که به بشریت خدمت های بزرگی کرده
> یکی میره مهندس پرتوما میشه و برای ناسا کار میکنه
> یکی هم مثل همین حامد خودمون که یه روزی به حد این بزرگان میرسه و اسمش کنار تاجرهای بزرگ دنیا میدرخشه
> هرکسی برای یه کاری ساخته شده برید دنبالش تا به بزرگترین موفقیت ها برسید
> در ضمن یادتون باشه راه موفقیت همیشه سخته و هرچی راه سختتر و طولانی تر باشه موفقیت نهاییش هم بزرگتره


عزیز دلمی رفیق جان ممنونم از توجه شما مرسی واقعا

----------


## Little_girl

> دوست عزیز باورکن من 6سال قبل اولین کنکورم دادم اصلا نگفتم درس بده عالیه اما میگم هدفت چیه؟ اینکه حداقل 10سال بخونی بشی یه پزشک عمومی با این وضع کشور اگر فقط هدفت درامده خب راه های بهتری هست
> من پدرم یک راننده تاکسی بود فک میکنی چقدر بردم مگه همش قرض بود حتی تا همین چند ماه قبل بدهیای 33سال قبل رو میدادم با دلار 27تومن...رسک کردم بردم ریسکی که رقابتی نبود عین کنکور رقیبم خودم بودم...من نگفتم نخونید گفتم بیاید 2 2تا کنید ببینید واقعا اهل درس هستید یانه....خیلی ازاین بچه ها استعداد های خفنی دارن ولی دنبالش نمیرن



متوجه منظورتون شدم.
و ایستاده براتون دست میزنم چون هر کسی چنین ریسکی رو قبول نمیکنه.
اگه حرفام باعث دلخوری شد همینجا معذرت خواهی میکنم.
امیدوارم موفقیت های بیشتری رو توی زندگی بدست بیارید.
موفق باشید آقای حبیبی.

----------


## hamed_habibi

> <font size="5"><span style="font-family: arial black"><br>
> متوجه منظورتون شدم.<br>
> و ایستاده براتون دست میزنم چون هر کسی چنین ریسکی رو قبول نمیکنه.<br>
> اگه حرفام باعث دلخوری شد همینجا معذرت خواهی میکنم.<br>
> امیدوارم موفقیت های بیشتری رو توی زندگی بدست بیارید.<br>
> موفق باشید آقای حبیبی.<br>
> </span></font>


<br>
<br>ببخشید من با گوشی نوشتم بد نوشته شده سرپست خدمت هستم&nbsp;<br>خواهش میکنم ناراحتی چی اخه کسی ک ناراحت میشه ادم ضعیفیه

----------


## Black_Hawk

دوستان خواهشمندیم که جوگیر نشید والا نرید پول قرض کنید بریزید تو این بازار به خاطر اینکه بعضیا خیلی درامد دارند و مثل بورس خیلیاتون ضرر کنید  سعی کنید که1:پول خودتون باشه که اگر ضرر کردید با خودتون سرکار داشته باشید نه با کسه دیگری.2:با دانش وعلم کاربردی وارد این نوع بازار ها شین3:اگر دیدین دارین ضرر میکنید نگید واسم تاجبران شه پولو بیرون بکشید و با اون پول دوباره شروع کنید(مثل خیلیا که تو بورس ضرر کردن نشید) درکل به حرفای اینکه کلا مثلا دلالی ماشین ادمو پول دار میکنه یا ساخت وساز کاملا حرف مزخرفیه الا کسایی که تو ساخت وساز کار میکردن به خاطر قیمت سیمان کلی ضرر کردن تازه اونایی هم که تعهد داشتن و برای دیر کرد نرخ تعیین کردن بیشتر ضرر کردن با این که دولت گفت سیمان اومده پایین ولی هنوزم مثل اولش نشده که اونم یعنی ضرر درکل تو این مملکت که یه اقتصاد تورم محور هست(یعنی رشد اقتصادی با تورم هست چون تولید ضعیف)چوون با موج های تورم ممکنه هر کاری که بازدهیه خوبی داشته یک دفه بشه ضرر خالص. همه بازار ها هم همینه الا ی حرف واردات شد خودرو کمی کاهش داشت و اگر بشه 20تا30درصد کاهش میشه یعنی ضرر با این وضع پولای بی پشت وانه که سبب ابر تورم تو اینده نه چندان دور میشه  اگر موج های اقتصادی نشناسید سبب ضرر میشه مطمن باشید اگر دلالی همش سود بود الا همه کشور کاراشونو ول میکردن میشدن دلال
پس با علم کاربردی(یعنی اگرم دکترای اقتصاد داشته باشی ممکنه ضرر کنی اگر موج هارو نشناسی وکاربردی نباشه دانشت)وارد بازار های اقتصادی شوید البته بجز بازار هایی مثل بور بیت کوین یا از این نوع بازار ها که به دانش تخصصیه بیشتری نیاز هست
ممنون ازاستارتر برای راهنمایی :Yahoo (1):

----------


## hamed_habibi

> دوستان خواهشمندیم که جوگیر نشید والا نرید پول قرض کنید بریزید تو این بازار به خاطر اینکه بعضیا خیلی درامد دارند و مثل بورس خیلیاتون ضرر کنید  سعی کنید که1:پول خودتون باشه که اگر ضرر کردید با خودتون سرکار داشته باشید نه با کسه دیگری.2:با دانش وعلم کاربردی وارد این نوع بازار ها شین3:اگر دیدین دارین ضرر میکنید نگید واسم تاجبران شه پولو بیرون بکشید و با اون پول دوباره شروع کنید(مثل خیلیا که تو بورس ضرر کردن نشید) درکل به حرفای اینکه کلا مثلا دلالی ماشین ادمو پول دار میکنه یا ساخت وساز کاملا حرف مزخرفیه الا کسایی که تو ساخت وساز کار میکردن به خاطر قیمت سیمان کلی ضرر کردن تازه اونایی هم که تعهد داشتن و برای دیر کرد نرخ تعیین کردن بیشتر ضرر کردن با این که دولت گفت سیمان اومده پایین ولی هنوزم مثل اولش نشده که اونم یعنی ضرر درکل تو این مملکت که یه اقتصاد تورم محور هست(یعنی رشد اقتصادی با تورم هست چون تولید ضعیف)چوون با موج های تورم ممکنه هر کاری که بازدهیه خوبی داشته یک دفه بشه ضرر خالص. همه بازار ها هم همینه الا ی حرف واردات شد خودرو کمی کاهش داشت و اگر بشه 20تا30درصد کاهش میشه یعنی ضرر با این وضع پولای بی پشت وانه که سبب ابر تورم تو اینده نه چندان دور میشه  اگر موج های اقتصادی نشناسید سبب ضرر میشه مطمن باشید اگر دلالی همش سود بود الا همه کشور کاراشونو ول میکردن میشدن دلال
> پس با علم کاربردی(یعنی اگرم دکترای اقتصاد داشته باشی ممکنه ضرر کنی اگر موج هارو نشناسی وکاربردی نباشه دانشت)وارد بازار های اقتصادی شوید البته بجز بازار هایی مثل بور بیت کوین یا از این نوع بازار ها که به دانش تخصصیه بیشتری نیاز هست
> ممنون ازاستارتر برای راهنمایی


بله دقیقا کاملا درسته ولی خب ذات بازار فارکس اینه سرمایه امن تر هستش نسبت به بورس چون استاپ داره صاحب داره علم داره و ی گردش مالی سنگین داره صف فروش صف خرید نداره واقعا امن تر از فارکس تو بازار مالی ندیدم...درکل عالی نوشتید

----------


## Black_Hawk

> بله دقیقا کاملا درسته ولی خب ذات بازار فارکس اینه سرمایه امن تر هستش نسبت به بورس چون استاپ داره صاحب داره علم داره و ی گردش مالی سنگین داره صف فروش صف خرید نداره واقعا امن تر از فارکس تو بازار مالی ندیدم...درکل عالی نوشتید


دوست عزیز من حقیقتا درمورد این دوبازار اطلاعاتی ندارم و واردشون نشدم تاحالا ولی اگر در همین اینترنت این جمله:تجمع برای کریپتو را سرچ کنید متوجه کلاه برداری های انجام شده میشوید
در ایران متاسفانه نه تنها مشکل دانشی واسترسی و گاهی شانسی این بازار ها هست  بلکه مشکل های داخلی مثل فیلتر کردن سایت ها وبستن درگاه و کلاهرداری یا.. هست وجود داره داییم وارد یک رمز ارز که زیاد معروف نبود شد بهش گفتیم بازار مطمعنی نیست وهفته بعد طبق دستور قضایی سایت بسته شدو15ملیونش هم رفت و من دراین سایتhttps://irtrader.net/%DA%86%D8%B1%D8...4%D8%AF%D8%9F/
درمورد ضرر های این بازار فارکس نوشته ولی خو یکی هم مثل شما دانش کافی وشانس لازم رو داره ودرامد خوبی هم درمیاره
ودرمورد بورس همه ریزشش یک عامل منطقی داشت و یکی ازفامیل های ما ازهمین بورس 4برابر پول ورودیش سود کرد همون قبل عید که رشد بیرویه داشت پولشو بیرون کشید و علت ریزش:1=تولید به نسببت سرمایه ورودی. کافی نبود وسبب شکست شد2.صعودش برای پول های ورودی بود که کلی مردم پول  واردش کردن ورشدش شده بود عین شرکت های هرم+پول صندوق توسعه ملی که واردش شد)3.وجود شرکت ها فیک بود. خو کسی که این دانش رو داشته بود بنظرتون ضرر میکرد؟و دلایل دیگر که واقعا حال نوشتنش نیست :Yahoo (1):

----------


## AmirMorningstar

> این کلمه کنارش میتونی انجام بدی فرهنگ به شدت غلطیه که تو جون مردم ایران افتاده
> یکی به نقاشی علاقه داره بهش میگن برو پزشکی کنارشم میتونی نقاشی بکنی
> یکی دوس داره موسیقی دان بشه میگن برو مهندسی کنارشم موسیقیتو ادامه بده
> کنارش یعنی تفریحی
> کنارش یعنی حاشیه ای
> کنارش یعنی بی اهمیت
> در حالی که هیچ کار حاشیه ای به ثمر نرسیده چون فکر و تمرکز کامل رو نداره و نمیتونه در اون زمینه خلاقیت داشته باشه و رشد کنه
> طرف یه کاری کنه اما ذهنش یه سمت دیگه باشه
> این دیگه چه سمیه :/


اتفاق یکی از مزیت های اصلی ترید کردن اینه که کاری نیست که بخوای تمام وقت درگیرش باشی و اگر شغل دیگه ای داری خیلی راحت میتونی در کنارش ترید کردن رو ادامه بدی. ولی خب بعضیا مثل استارتر عزیز تمرکز کاملشون رو میذارن رو ترید که اونم خوبه.
این تاپیک استارتر عزیز برای اونایی که هدف اصلیشون پول و درامد هست خیلی مفیده. دوستان عزیز یه پزشک اگر رگباری تمام مراحل رو تا تخصص طی کنه تا ۱۵ -۱۶ سال درامدی نداره و باید از باباش پول تو جیبی بگیره یا به خاطر ** تومن دنبال کنکوری ها موس موس کنه واسه مشاوره. خب این چه منطقیه دیگه؟ به جای اینکار یاد بگیرید چطور سرمایه گذاری کنید، چطور با پول کار کنید و یه قرونتون رو بکنید دوزار. تاکید میکنم اگر پزشکی هم قبول شدید حتما یه مهارت پولساز مثل همین فارکس رو در کنارش پیش ببرید. من خودم دندون میخونم اونم بهترین دانشگاه ولی هیچ وقت خودم رو معطل این نمیکنم که هفت سال هشت سال نه سال دیگه ایا به یه حقوق ماهیانه خوب برسم یا نه. تو مملکت ما حتی یه دقیقه بعدش هم قابل پیش بینی نیست. بعد من نمیدونم بعضیا چطوری حساب  بیست سال دیگه رو میکنن که قراره با مدرکشون ثروتمند شن!

----------


## AmirMorningstar

> دوست عزیز من حقیقتا درمورد این دوبازار اطلاعاتی ندارم و واردشون نشدم تاحالا ولی اگر در همین اینترنت این جمله:تجمع برای کریپتو را سرچ کنید متوجه کلاه برداری های انجام شده میشوید
> در ایران متاسفانه نه تنها مشکل دانشی واسترسی و گاهی شانسی این بازار ها هست  بلکه مشکل های داخلی مثل فیلتر کردن سایت ها وبستن درگاه و کلاهرداری یا.. هست وجود داره داییم وارد یک رمز ارز که زیاد معروف نبود شد بهش گفتیم بازار مطمعنی نیست وهفته بعد طبق دستور قضایی سایت بسته شدو15ملیونش هم رفت و من دراین سایتhttps://irtrader.net/%DA%86%D8%B1%D8...4%D8%AF%D8%9F/
> درمورد ضرر های این بازار فارکس نوشته ولی خو یکی هم مثل شما دانش کافی وشانس لازم رو داره ودرامد خوبی هم درمیاره
> ودرمورد بورس همه ریزشش یک عامل منطقی داشت و یکی ازفامیل های ما ازهمین بورس 4برابر پول ورودیش سود کرد همون قبل عید که رشد بیرویه داشت پولشو بیرون کشید و علت ریزش:1=تولید به نسببت سرمایه ورودی. کافی نبود وسبب شکست شد2.صعودش برای پول های ورودی بود که کلی مردم پول  واردش کردن ورشدش شده بود عین شرکت های هرم+پول صندوق توسعه ملی که واردش شد)3.وجود شرکت ها فیک بود. خو کسی که این دانش رو داشته بود بنظرتون ضرر میکرد؟و دلایل دیگر که واقعا حال نوشتنش نیست


من و شما اصلا تو بازار فارکس عددی نیستیم که کسی بخواد کلاهمون رو برداره. گردش روزانه ۶ تریلیون دلاری! که اونم بالای ۹۶ درصدش دست بانک های بزرگ هست تضمینه برای ثبات این بازار.

----------


## hamed_habibi

> اتفاق یکی از مزیت های اصلی ترید کردن اینه که کاری نیست که بخوای تمام وقت درگیرش باشی و اگر شغل دیگه ای داری خیلی راحت میتونی در کنارش ترید کردن رو ادامه بدی. ولی خب بعضیا مثل استارتر عزیز تمرکز کاملشون رو میذارن رو ترید که اونم خوبه.
> این تاپیک استارتر عزیز برای اونایی که هدف اصلیشون پول و درامد هست خیلی مفیده. دوستان عزیز یه پزشک اگر رگباری تمام مراحل رو تا تخصص طی کنه تا ۱۵ -۱۶ سال درامدی نداره و باید از باباش پول تو جیبی بگیره یا به خاطر ** تومن دنبال کنکوری ها موس موس کنه واسه مشاوره. خب این چه منطقیه دیگه؟ به جای اینکار یاد بگیرید چطور سرمایه گذاری کنید، چطور با پول کار کنید و یه قرونتون رو بکنید دوزار. تاکید میکنم اگر پزشکی هم قبول شدید حتما یه مهارت پولساز مثل همین فارکس رو در کنارش پیش ببرید. من خودم دندون میخونم اونم بهترین دانشگاه ولی هیچ وقت خودم رو معطل این نمیکنم که هفت سال هشت سال نه سال دیگه ایا به یه حقوق ماهیانه خوب برسم یا نه. تو مملکت ما حتی یه دقیقه بعدش هم قابل پیش بینی نیست. بعد من نمیدونم بعضیا چطوری حساب  بیست سال دیگه رو میکنن که قراره با مدرکشون ثروتمند شن!


اینکه انقد واقع بینی عالیه رفیق منم هیمشه همینو میگم دوستان پزشکم میگم اومدیم 10سال بعد ک شماها تازه وارد شدید سیاست عوض شد درامدا افت کرد اون وقت چی بازم پلنی دارید تو سی سالگی یا نه؟
واقعا با ی سرمایه 2هزارتایی میشه روزی 50دلار درامد داشت ب شرط اموزش و گذروندن دوران روان شناسی خب کمه این درامد/؟تو این سن میگم کفش گفتم...

----------


## Black_Hawk

> من و شما اصلا تو بازار فارکس عددی نیستیم که کسی بخواد کلاهمون رو برداره. گردش روزانه ۶ تریلیون دلاری! که اونم بالای ۹۶ درصدش دست بانک های بزرگ هست تضمینه برای ثبات این بازار.


شما وقتی که بخوای سود پولتو بگیری شماره بانک سامان میدی یا بانک شهر :Yahoo (23):  برای گرفتن سود: یا با سایت های واسطه کانکت میشین یا باید ی حساب بانکی داشته باشین در خارج یا کسی که حساب بانکی داره میگه من فلان قدر میگیرم که پولتو نگه داره خوقطعا کلاه برداری زیادمیشه دیگه بعد میشه یقه کیو گرفت. تو اکثر بازار های جهانی اینجوریه ولی دقیق فارکس رو نمیدونم ساز وکارش چجوره(قطعا مستقیم برای ایران نمیریزه)

----------


## hamed_habibi

> من و شما اصلا تو بازار فارکس عددی نیستیم که کسی بخواد کلاهمون رو برداره. گردش روزانه ۶ تریلیون دلاری! که اونم بالای ۹۶ درصدش دست بانک های بزرگ هست تضمینه برای ثبات این بازار.


​احسنت دکترعالی فارکس اصلا ی دنیای دیگه س بخدا

----------


## hamed_habibi

> شما وقتی که بخوای سود پولتو بگیری شماره بانک سامان میدی یا بانک شهر برای گرفتن سود: یا با سایت های واسطه کانکت میشین یا باید ی حساب بانکی داشته باشین در خارج یا کسی که حساب بانکی داره میگه من فلان قدر میگیرم که پولتو نگه داره خوقطعا کلاه برداری زیادمیشه دیگه بعد میشه یقه کیو گرفت. تو اکثر بازار های خارجی اینجوریه ولی دقیق فارکس رو نمیدونم ساز وکارش چجوره



دوست گلم اصلا اینطوری نیست نمیتونن ببندن تهش از طریق تاپ چنج جا به جا میکنی انقد راه ها هستش ک این اصلا اهمیتی نداره

----------


## hamed_habibi

> اتفاق یکی از مزیت های اصلی ترید کردن اینه که کاری نیست که بخوای تمام وقت درگیرش باشی و اگر شغل دیگه ای داری خیلی راحت میتونی در کنارش ترید کردن رو ادامه بدی. ولی خب بعضیا مثل استارتر عزیز تمرکز کاملشون رو میذارن رو ترید که اونم خوبه.
> این تاپیک استارتر عزیز برای اونایی که هدف اصلیشون پول و درامد هست خیلی مفیده. دوستان عزیز یه پزشک اگر رگباری تمام مراحل رو تا تخصص طی کنه تا ۱۵ -۱۶ سال درامدی نداره و باید از باباش پول تو جیبی بگیره یا به خاطر ** تومن دنبال کنکوری ها موس موس کنه واسه مشاوره. خب این چه منطقیه دیگه؟ به جای اینکار یاد بگیرید چطور سرمایه گذاری کنید، چطور با پول کار کنید و یه قرونتون رو بکنید دوزار. تاکید میکنم اگر پزشکی هم قبول شدید حتما یه مهارت پولساز مثل همین فارکس رو در کنارش پیش ببرید. من خودم دندون میخونم اونم بهترین دانشگاه ولی هیچ وقت خودم رو معطل این نمیکنم که هفت سال هشت سال نه سال دیگه ایا به یه حقوق ماهیانه خوب برسم یا نه. تو مملکت ما حتی یه دقیقه بعدش هم قابل پیش بینی نیست. بعد من نمیدونم بعضیا چطوری حساب  بیست سال دیگه رو میکنن که قراره با مدرکشون ثروتمند شن!


داداش میدونی من خیلی واسم پول اهمیت داشت دیگه فول تایم تریبدر شدم بله میشه روزی 4ساعتم وقت گذاشت نه 24ساعت عین من :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Hisen

*انجام معاملات و فعالیت در بازار فارکس از ایران غیرقانونی و جرم است . 
شما ضمن انجام این عمل غیرقانونی در حال ترویج آن هستید . 
توجه کنید : 
*
*طبق قوانین، سرمایه ای که از فارکس کسب می شود شرعی نیست. طبق ماده 49 قانون اوراق بهادر، هر کس به چنین فعالیت هایی بپردازد مجازات آن یک تا شش ماه حبس یا جریمه نقدی سه برابر سود حاصله و یا هر دوی آن ها است. شایان ذکر است که در دستگاه قضایی کسانی که سرمایه خود را در چنین فعالیت هایی از دست داده اند مجازات سنگینی نخواهند داشت. این افراد به عنوان قربانی شناخته می شوند. اما مجازات کارگزاران فارکس سنگین است و این افراد تحت تعقیب خواهند بود.

*
*@
*

----------


## AmirMorningstar

> شما وقتی که بخوای سود پولتو بگیری شماره بانک سامان میدی یا بانک شهر برای گرفتن سود: یا با سایت های واسطه کانکت میشین یا باید ی حساب بانکی داشته باشین در خارج یا کسی که حساب بانکی داره میگه من فلان قدر میگیرم که پولتو نگه داره خوقطعا کلاه برداری زیادمیشه دیگه بعد میشه یقه کیو گرفت. تو اکثر بازار های جهانی اینجوریه ولی دقیق فارکس رو نمیدونم ساز وکارش چجوره(قطعا مستقیم برای ایران نمیریزه)


نکته مهم اینه که اصل و ذات بازار قارکس برخلاف یه بازاری مثل بورس ایران کلاهبرداری نیست. یا به عبارتی امکان این موضوع درش وجود نداره به خاطر حجم معاملاتی بالایی که داره. ولی در حاشیه خب بله دزدی ها و کلاهبرداری توسط بروکر ها انجام میشه. ولی اگر شخص معامله گر ذره ای شعور و درک داشته باشه و تحقیق کنه هیچ وقت گیر یه همچین بروکر هایی نمیفته. در کل کدوم بیزنسی هست که توش کلاهبرداری انجام نشه؟ هر جا بحث پول هست ، اینجور بحثای کلاهبرداری هم پیش میاد.

----------


## AmirMorningstar

> داداش میدونی من خیلی واسم پول اهمیت داشت دیگه فول تایم تریبدر شدم بله میشه روزی 4ساعتم وقت گذاشت نه 24ساعت عین من


دوست عزیز امیدوار موفق و پرسود باشی و روز به روز پیشرفت کنی

----------


## Black_Hawk

> نکته مهم اینه که اصل و ذات بازار قارکس برخلاف یه بازاری مثل بورس ایران کلاهبرداری نیست. یا به عبارتی امکان این موضوع درش وجود نداره به خاطر حجم معاملاتی بالایی که داره. ولی در حاشیه خب بله دزدی ها و کلاهبرداری توسط بروکر ها انجام میشه. ولی اگر شخص معامله گر ذره ای شعور و درک داشته باشه و تحقیق کنه هیچ وقت گیر یه همچین بروکر هایی نمیفته. در کل کدوم بیزنسی هست که توش کلاهبرداری انجام نشه؟ هر جا بحث پول هست ، اینجور بحثای کلاهبرداری هم پیش میاد.


دوست عزیز بورس کلاهبرداری نیست من دوستانی داشتم از همین بورس 4برابر پول ورودیشون سود کسب کردن ضرر در بورس منوط به نداشتن دانش  مورد نیاز برای بورس میشود شما در وال استریت هم روزانه خیلیا زندگیشون رو میبازه در هین فارکس90%ایرانی ها ضرر کردن یعنی این هاهم کلاهبردار هستن؟

----------


## farzaddd

از دیشب بیت و اتریوم رفت تو ضرر،بیت دیگه سودشو کرد تا چهارسال زیاد تکون نمیخوره

----------


## amirmtn

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط hamed_habibi


عزیز دلمی رفیق جان ممنونم از توجه شما مرسی واقعا


عالی بود مطالبتون یه سوال الان سرمایه تون چقدره؟*

----------


## AmirMorningstar

> دوست عزیز بورس کلاهبرداری نیست من دوستانی داشتم از همین بورس 4برابر پول ورودیشون سود کسب کردن ضرر در بورس منوط به نداشتن دانش  مورد نیاز برای بورس میشود شما در وال استریت هم روزانه خیلیا زندگیشون رو میبازه در هین فارکس90%ایرانی ها ضرر کردن یعنی این هاهم کلاهبردار هستن؟


بله خیلیا هم هستن که توی بورس کار میکنن و پول خوبی هم در اوردن. اما دلیلی که من اون اصطلاح عامیانه کلاهبرداری رو به کار بردم اینه که حجم معاملاتی بورس ایران فقط و فقط حدود ۲۰۰ میلیون دلاره (مقایسه بشه با ۶ تریلیون دلار فارکس) و به خاطر اینکه این بازار به شدت ضعیف و نحیف هست، میتونه با فشار ها و سیاست گذاری های حکومت یا با وارد کردن یه سرمایه نه چندان زیاد، جهت بازار و ارزش سهام ها رو به شکل کاذب جا به جا کرد و جیب مردم رو خالی کرد. یعنی ممکنه شما تحلیل و پیش بینی درستی از بازار انجام داده باشی ولی به خاطر یه سری دست های پشت پرده راحت بازی بخوری و پولت رو از دست بدی.ولی وقتی که یه بازاری بزرگ باشه، دیگه اصلا فرصتی برای هنچین جولان دادن هایی پیدا نمیشه و اصلا امکان دست کاری بازار وجود نداره.

----------


## Fatemehiyy

منی که حتی نمیدونم فارکس چیه :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## aminlmnop

> سلام دوستان خیالیا منو میشناسن عضو قدیمی سایت هستم 
> داستان از این قراره که منم عین خیلیا سودای اینو داشتم پزشک بشم البته دندون پزشک تا بعد 10سال بتونم به درامد برسم ...
> خلاصه مسیر کنکور من از تابستون 93 استارت خورد سال اول رتبه ام شد 54هزار منطقه 3 
> سال دوم سال اصلی بود شدم 17هزار سال 96 شدم 11هزار سال 97 تونستم پردیس قبول شم اما ناگهان متوجه شدم غیبت خوردم دانشگاه معافیت رد نکرده منم نتونستم برم فیزیو بخونم افسردگی شدید گرفتم بیماری گوارشی در حد سرطان..8ماه خون ریزی شدید داشتم ورم معده گرفتم و.....عکساش هست میفرسشم
> 
> 20مهر 97 بود که به توصیه یکی از دوستام وارد بازار فارکس بعدش کریپتو شدم 15 میلیون بردم داخلش خلاصه قرض میکردم میبردم کال میشدم تا اینکه از ی جا به بعد فهیمدم باید چکار کنم
> خلاصه تونستم جای پام تو مسیری ک بودم سفت کنم دیگه نم نم درامدم رفت بالای 15 میلیون وهمینطور میرفت بالا چون ساعت ها وقت میزاشتم...
> 
> این شد که من مسیرم به کلی عوض شد عوض شدن مسیر زندگی من منوط ب این نبود با تغییر افکارم با تغییر باورام خیلی چیزا عوض شد رفتم سربازی  با اعتماد بنفس خاصی وقتی برگه تقسیم ها اومد خدمتم افتاد حراست صدا سیما یعنی بهترین جای ممکن اداره ایی ک سالی 3 تا سرباز جدید میگیره و خیلی سخت گزینش میکنه
> ...



سلام ، من هم نظرم این هستش که این تاپیک ممکنه موجب ناامیدی خیلی ها در فروم بشه ، چنانکه خیلی وقت ها یسری افراد تاپیک های مشابه این در جهت تخریب این دو سه رشته  زدند و گفتن که از فلان روش به درآمد های بالا رسیدن و بعد بوش دراومده که یک کابر فیک و تاپیک فیک تر بوده ، البته منظورم شما نیستی کلا گفتم
بعدشم بحث شغل فقط بحث درآمد نیست( اگرچه واقعیت های همین درآمد هم گفته نمیشه)، بحث جایگاه اجتماعی، آکادمیک بودن شغل ، مهمتر از اون علاقه فرده . شما اگه نگاه کنید تاپیکی در این انجمن در جهت تخریب رشته های تاپ مهندسی وجود نداره ولی تا دلت بخواد در تخریب رشته های تاپ تجربی هستش ، خب مگر رشته های تاپ مهندسی دانشگاه های عالی درس خوندن و عرق ریختن نمیخواد؟ چرا میخواد اما متاسفانه یه جوی اومده که فقط هدفش اینه بگه فلان رشته تجربی گوشت گندیده اس نرو سمتش، اهدافشم مشخصه.

درباره بازار جهانی یا همون فارکس هم اگرچه خودم کار نکردم اما وقتی شما میای و میگی سود کلانی داره از ضررهای کلانش هم بگو ، از چند صد ملیون هایی که در عرض چندساعت به باد میرن و نمونه های مشابهش رو در چه در اطراف خودم وچه در مجازی دیدم . مث بورس خودمون که یه عدم ادم خاص سود میکنن و غالب مردم ضرر

----------


## _.Reza._

*راسیتش من خیلی اینجا فعالیتی نمیکنم
هر از چندگاهی گذری میام یه چرخی میزنم و میرم
ولی خب واقعا هرکاری کردم پیام نزارم نشد واقعا
حالا این که فارکس خوبه یا بد پول توش هست یا نه یا ....یه بحث جداس که من علاقه ای ندارم توش ورود کنم
چیزی که میخوام بگم هرچند تکراره مکرراته  اما...
یادم نمیره روزایی رو که با همه سر دعوا داشتی سر پزشکی با همه ی همه
یعنی هرکی کوچکترین چیزی میگفت میتوپیدی بهش ناجور 
پزشکی رو شاه کلید حل تمام مشکلات میدیدی میگفتی هرکی هر مشکلی داره دواش فقط و فقط پزشکیه ولاغیر 
نمیخوام طولانیش کنم چون میدونم همش مثل فیلم جلو چشات رژه میره
و الان بعد نمیدونم چند سال چرخ روزگار دور خورده و حامد حبیبی معروف که اسمش یکه تاز انجمن بود و بخاطر پستاش که شیرین بودن و عطر بوی پزشکی رو میدادن و تو ایران هم کورور کورور عاشق دلسوخته پزشکی داریم که تنها چیزی که از خدا میخوان اینه که شب تا صبح راهرو اورژانس بیمارستان رو متر کنن و ازحرفات به وجد میومدن به نقطه ای رسیده که میگه پزشکی انقدرا هم اش دهن سوزی نیست*

----------


## mh81

> سلام ، من هم نظرم این هستش که این تاپیک ممکنه موجب ناامیدی خیلی ها در فروم بشه ، چنانکه خیلی وقت ها یسری افراد تاپیک های مشابه این در جهت تخریب این دو سه رشته  زدند و گفتن که از فلان روش به درآمد های بالا رسیدن و بعد بوش دراومده که یک کابر فیک و تاپیک فیک تر بوده ، البته منظورم شما نیستی کلا گفتم
> بعدشم بحث شغل فقط بحث درآمد نیست( اگرچه واقعیت های همین درآمد هم گفته نمیشه)، بحث جایگاه اجتماعی، آکادمیک بودن شغل ، مهمتر از اون علاقه فرده . شما اگه نگاه کنید تاپیکی در این انجمن در جهت تخریب رشته های تاپ مهندسی وجود نداره ولی تا دلت بخواد در تخریب رشته های تاپ تجربی هستش ، خب مگر رشته های تاپ مهندسی دانشگاه های عالی درس خوندن و عرق ریختن نمیخواد؟ چرا میخواد اما متاسفانه یه جوی اومده که فقط هدفش اینه بگه فلان رشته تجربی گوشت گندیده اس نرو سمتش، اهدافشم مشخصه.
> 
> درباره بازار جهانی یا همون فارکس هم اگرچه خودم کار نکردم اما وقتی شما میای و میگی سود کلانی داره از ضررهای کلانش هم بگو ، از چند صد ملیون هایی که در عرض چندساعت به باد میرن و نمونه های مشابهش رو در چه در اطراف خودم وچه در مجازی دیدم . مث بورس خودمون که یه عدم ادم خاص سود میکنن و غالب مردم ضرر


اتفاقا اکثرا دنبال پولن :Yahoo (4): 
کی گفته پرستیژ فقط تو این سه رشتس 
والا خیلی ادم پولدار ومحترم میشناسم که احترام و کلاسشون از صدتا پزشک بیشتره
اینکه پرستیژ و پول فقط در پزشکیه رو مافیا و موسسه های سودجو بیان میکنن
درضمن کسی هم که با کوچکترین چیزی دلسرد میشه اصلا بهتره که ادامه نده...

----------


## hamed_habibi

> *راسیتش من خیلی اینجا فعالیتی نمیکنم
> هر از چندگاهی گذری میام یه چرخی میزنم و میرم
> ولی خب واقعا هرکاری کردم پیام نزارم نشد واقعا
> حالا این که فارکس خوبه یا بد پول توش هست یا نه یا ....یه بحث جداس که من علاقه ای ندارم توش ورود کنم
> چیزی که میخوام بگم هرچند تکراره مکرراته  اما...
> یادم نمیره روزایی رو که با همه سر دعوا داشتی سر پزشکی با همه ی همه
> یعنی هرکی کوچکترین چیزی میگفت میتوپیدی بهش ناجور 
> پزشکی رو شاه کلید حل تمام مشکلات میدیدی میگفتی هرکی هر مشکلی داره دواش فقط و فقط پزشکیه ولاغیر 
> نمیخوام طولانیش کنم چون میدونم همش مثل فیلم جلو چشات رژه میره
> و الان بعد نمیدونم چند سال چرخ روزگار دور خورده و حامد حبیبی معروف که اسمش یکه تاز انجمن بود و بخاطر پستاش که شیرین بودن و عطر بوی پزشکی رو میدادن و تو ایران هم کورور کورور عاشق دلسوخته پزشکی داریم که تنها چیزی که از خدا میخوان اینه که شب تا صبح راهرو اورژانس بیمارستان رو متر کنن و ازحرفات به وجد میومدن به نقطه ای رسیده که میگه پزشکی انقدرا هم اش دهن سوزی نیست*


بهترین مطلبی بود که خوندم بله دوست خوبم من اشتباه فک میکردم خداروشکر صد هزار مرتبه شکر که نشدم چون باعت بدبختی خودم بیمارام میشدم عین خیلی از دوستان پزشک ک فقط واسه پول میخونن من حداقل 15دوست پزشک دارم و جو محیط خیلی اشنا هستم همیشه فک مکردم پشک بشم از سال بعد مدرک بهترین درامد بهترین زندگی رفتم دیدم نه بابا ...من اشتباه کردم الان مسیرمو یافتم

----------


## hamed_habibi

> اتفاقا اکثرا دنبال پولن
> کی گفته پرستیژ فقط تو این سه رشتس 
> والا خیلی ادم پولدار ومحترم میشناسم که احترام و کلاسشون از صدتا پزشک بیشتره
> اینکه پرستیژ و پول فقط در پزشکیه رو مافیا و موسسه های سودجو بیان میکنن
> درضمن کسی هم که با کوچکترین چیزی دلسرد میشه اصلا بهتره که ادامه نده...


یه اقایی هست ایشون یکی از تاجرای معروف هستن توی بخشی ازتهران همون فوق تخصصای چشم قلب جلوشون تعظیم میکنن بخاطر ثروت چند هزار میلیاردی ایشون پس پرستیژ به دارایی هستش متاسفانه نه مدرک

----------


## hamed_habibi

> سلام ، من هم نظرم این هستش که این تاپیک ممکنه موجب ناامیدی خیلی ها در فروم بشه ، چنانکه خیلی وقت ها یسری افراد تاپیک های مشابه این در جهت تخریب این دو سه رشته  زدند و گفتن که از فلان روش به درآمد های بالا رسیدن و بعد بوش دراومده که یک کابر فیک و تاپیک فیک تر بوده ، البته منظورم شما نیستی کلا گفتم
> بعدشم بحث شغل فقط بحث درآمد نیست( اگرچه واقعیت های همین درآمد هم گفته نمیشه)، بحث جایگاه اجتماعی، آکادمیک بودن شغل ، مهمتر از اون علاقه فرده . شما اگه نگاه کنید تاپیکی در این انجمن در جهت تخریب رشته های تاپ مهندسی وجود نداره ولی تا دلت بخواد در تخریب رشته های تاپ تجربی هستش ، خب مگر رشته های تاپ مهندسی دانشگاه های عالی درس خوندن و عرق ریختن نمیخواد؟ چرا میخواد اما متاسفانه یه جوی اومده که فقط هدفش اینه بگه فلان رشته تجربی گوشت گندیده اس نرو سمتش، اهدافشم مشخصه.
> 
> درباره بازار جهانی یا همون فارکس هم اگرچه خودم کار نکردم اما وقتی شما میای و میگی سود کلانی داره از ضررهای کلانش هم بگو ، از چند صد ملیون هایی که در عرض چندساعت به باد میرن و نمونه های مشابهش رو در چه در اطراف خودم وچه در مجازی دیدم . مث بورس خودمون که یه عدم ادم خاص سود میکنن و غالب مردم ضرر



اتفاقا کسی که با 4تا مطلب من درس نخونه باید هم نخونه 
من حرفم درسته میگم اگر واسه پول درس میخونی خب نخون تباه میشی اخه 10سال درس بخونی پزشک عمومی بشی واسه ماهی 20میلیون خدایی؟ نمیگم کمه نمیگم بده دارم میگم تازه این حقوق واسه بیمارتسان های تهرانه....

من نگفتم درس بده عاالیه بخدا میگم هرکس استعدادی داره رونالدو اگر میگفت باید دکتر شم الان رونالدویی نبود امیدوارم بفهمی چی میگم رفیق

----------


## hamed_habibi

دوستمون گفتن از ضررات بگو بله گفتم حتی شد ی شبایی گریه میکردم اما تقصیر خودم بود چون قوانین مدیریت سرمایه رو بلد نبودم علمم کافی نبود شما بخوای ماست بفروشی علمشو نداشته باشی بخدا نمیتونی

----------


## hamed_habibi

فقط فقط کل حرفم این بود برید دنبال علاقه هاتون

برید سمت چیزی که دوسدارید من دوسالی نبودم داشتم رو خودم کار میکردم و شکرخدا نتیجه گرفتم

شما خدارو باور کنید انقد ناامید نباشید بهترینا میان سر راهتون قول میدم

ذهنتون محدود نکنید بخدا قسم من پدرم راننده تاکسی بود و سال 86 فوت شد از فرط ورشکستگی

----------


## mat04

> دوست گلم ببین ما در سمخیونم که چی بشه به هدفمون برسیم هدف قطعا 70درصد پوله اگر علم باشه خب میشینم کتاب میخونیم یا میریم محقق میشیم میخونیم پولدار بشیم دیگه اگر هدف علم بود چرا الان کسی رقبت نمیکنه مهندس بشه؟چون نون توش نیست
> منم به هدفم که درامد خوب بود رسیدم کدوم شغلی کدوم بازاری میتونه انقد خوب سود بده  شما وقتی بخوای ی مطب بزنی باید 1میلیارد حداقل هزینه کنی من با 10هزار دلار هفته ای 2هزارتا درامد دارم
> بعد اینکه مگه فارکس شوخیه تا کنارش درس بخونی بازاری با 8ترلییون دلار گردش مالیه 
> 
> در اخر متاسفانه پوله ک به هرچیزی اعتبار میده به ادما به شغل به همه چی


سلام
یعنی ماهانه بیشتر از 100 درصد سود میکنی؟

----------


## hamed_habibi

> سلام
> یعنی ماهانه بیشتر از 100 درصد سود میکنی؟


خیر عزیز دل مگه داریم

30تا 40درصد سرمایه ولی اره گاها ریسک میکنم یهو توی روز 2000تا سود میکنم

----------


## mat04

> خیر عزیز دل مگه داریم
> 
> 30تا 40درصد سرمایه ولی اره گاها ریسک میکنم یهو توی روز 2000تا سود میکنم


آخه گفتید هفته ایی دوهزارتا از ده هزارتا سود میکنید گفتم میشه ماهانه 100 درصد و تعجب کردم 
انشالله پر سود باشید

----------


## telma_alen

> سلام دوستان خیالیا منو میشناسن عضو قدیمی سایت هستم 
> داستان از این قراره که منم عین خیلیا سودای اینو داشتم پزشک بشم البته دندون پزشک تا بعد 10سال بتونم به درامد برسم ...
> خلاصه مسیر کنکور من از تابستون 93 استارت خورد سال اول رتبه ام شد 54هزار منطقه 3 
> سال دوم سال اصلی بود شدم 17هزار سال 96 شدم 11هزار سال 97 تونستم پردیس قبول شم اما ناگهان متوجه شدم غیبت خوردم دانشگاه معافیت رد نکرده منم نتونستم برم فیزیو بخونم افسردگی شدید گرفتم بیماری گوارشی در حد سرطان..8ماه خون ریزی شدید داشتم ورم معده گرفتم و.....عکساش هست میفرسشم
> 
> 20مهر 97 بود که به توصیه یکی از دوستام وارد بازار فارکس بعدش کریپتو شدم 15 میلیون بردم داخلش خلاصه قرض میکردم میبردم کال میشدم تا اینکه از ی جا به بعد فهیمدم باید چکار کنم
> خلاصه تونستم جای پام تو مسیری ک بودم سفت کنم دیگه نم نم درامدم رفت بالای 15 میلیون وهمینطور میرفت بالا چون ساعت ها وقت میزاشتم...
> 
> این شد که من مسیرم به کلی عوض شد عوض شدن مسیر زندگی من منوط ب این نبود با تغییر افکارم با تغییر باورام خیلی چیزا عوض شد رفتم سربازی  با اعتماد بنفس خاصی وقتی برگه تقسیم ها اومد خدمتم افتاد حراست صدا سیما یعنی بهترین جای ممکن اداره ایی ک سالی 3 تا سرباز جدید میگیره و خیلی سخت گزینش میکنه
> ...


با ۱۱هزار ولو منطقه ۲ فیزیو پردیس قبول نمیشن

----------


## mh81

> یه اقایی هست ایشون یکی از تاجرای معروف هستن توی بخشی ازتهران همون فوق تخصصای چشم قلب جلوشون تعظیم میکنن بخاطر ثروت چند هزار میلیاردی ایشون پس پرستیژ به دارایی هستش متاسفانه نه مدرک


دقیقا همینطوره

----------


## Saeed79

> اتفاق یکی از مزیت های اصلی ترید کردن اینه که کاری نیست که بخوای تمام وقت درگیرش باشی و اگر شغل دیگه ای داری خیلی راحت میتونی در کنارش ترید کردن رو ادامه بدی. ولی خب بعضیا مثل استارتر عزیز تمرکز کاملشون رو میذارن رو ترید که اونم خوبه.
> این تاپیک استارتر عزیز برای اونایی که هدف اصلیشون پول و درامد هست خیلی مفیده. دوستان عزیز یه پزشک اگر رگباری تمام مراحل رو تا تخصص طی کنه تا ۱۵ -۱۶ سال درامدی نداره و باید از باباش پول تو جیبی بگیره یا به خاطر ** تومن دنبال کنکوری ها موس موس کنه واسه مشاوره. خب این چه منطقیه دیگه؟ به جای اینکار یاد بگیرید چطور سرمایه گذاری کنید، چطور با پول کار کنید و یه قرونتون رو بکنید دوزار. تاکید میکنم اگر پزشکی هم قبول شدید حتما یه مهارت پولساز مثل همین فارکس رو در کنارش پیش ببرید. من خودم دندون میخونم اونم بهترین دانشگاه ولی هیچ وقت خودم رو معطل این نمیکنم که هفت سال هشت سال نه سال دیگه ایا به یه حقوق ماهیانه خوب برسم یا نه. تو مملکت ما حتی یه دقیقه بعدش هم قابل پیش بینی نیست. بعد من نمیدونم بعضیا چطوری حساب  بیست سال دیگه رو میکنن که قراره با مدرکشون ثروتمند شن!



*اصلا چنین چیزی نیست
همونطوری که شما میری پزشکی و مشخص نیست 7 سال دیگه وضع چطور باشه , وقتی هم سرمایه گذاری کنی مشخص نیست سود کنی یا ضرر
در کل توی این وضعیت مملکت تضمین شده ترین راه واسه یه کار با درآمد بالا و پرستیژ خوب متاسفانه متاسفانه کنکوره . نه سرمایه گذاری اونم با تجربه صفر مطلق یه دانش آموز 17 18 ساله !!

استارتر عزیز هم نمیگه بیاین توی بازار فارکس ! داره میگه اگه واقعا توانایی کنکور رو ندارین باید چیزی که درش استعداد دارین رو ادامه بدین . و من با تک تک سلولای بدنم این حرفو قبول دارم . کلییی دانش آموز دیدم که سال هاست پشت کنکور موندن و دارن درس میخونن که پزشک بشن ... خب عزیز من قرار نیست همه استعدادشون یکسان باشه . کسی که با ساعت مطالعه بالا نمیتونه توی کنکور نتیجه بگیره , باید مسیر دیگه ای در پیش بگیره ... بر عکس , همه استعداد تریدینگ ندارن پس دلیلی نداره همه عمرشون رو پاش هدر بدن !

*

----------


## Saeed79

> با ۱۱هزار ولو منطقه ۲ فیزیو پردیس قبول نمیشن


*
بله درسته . اخرین قبولی سال 97 واسه فیزیو پردیس 8 هزار و خرده ای بوده . شاید رتبشون دقیق یادشون نبوده وگرنه فرق 8 هزار با 11 هزار کم نیس*

----------


## hamed_habibi

> دقیقا همینطوره


منطقه سه بودم عزیزم تو متن هم اشاره شد نمیدونم چجوری ندیدی بعدشم گفتم سال 96 11 هزار شدم و سال 97 به رتبه ام اشاره ایی نشد نمیدونم چرا دقت نمیکنید

----------


## hamed_habibi

> *اصلا چنین چیزی نیست
> همونطوری که شما میری پزشکی و مشخص نیست 7 سال دیگه وضع چطور باشه , وقتی هم سرمایه گذاری کنی مشخص نیست سود کنی یا ضرر
> در کل توی این وضعیت مملکت تضمین شده ترین راه واسه یه کار با درآمد بالا و پرستیژ خوب متاسفانه متاسفانه کنکوره . نه سرمایه گذاری اونم با تجربه صفر مطلق یه دانش آموز 17 18 ساله !!
> 
> استارتر عزیز هم نمیگه بیاین توی بازار فارکس ! داره میگه اگه واقعا توانایی کنکور رو ندارین باید چیزی که درش استعداد دارین رو ادامه بدین . و من با تک تک سلولای بدنم این حرفو قبول دارم . کلییی دانش آموز دیدم که سال هاست پشت کنکور موندن و دارن درس میخونن که پزشک بشن ... خب عزیز من قرار نیست همه استعدادشون یکسان باشه . کسی که با ساعت مطالعه بالا نمیتونه توی کنکور نتیجه بگیره , باید مسیر دیگه ای در پیش بگیره ... بر عکس , همه استعداد تریدینگ ندارن پس دلیلی نداره همه عمرشون رو پاش هدر بدن !
> 
> *


البته من با سرمایه گذاری زندگیم تغییر نکرد تربد روزانه میکردم. میکنم..

----------


## hamed_habibi

> آخه گفتید هفته ایی دوهزارتا از ده هزارتا سود میکنید گفتم میشه ماهانه 100 درصد و تعجب کردم 
> انشالله پر سود باشید


ببین  من گاهی بخشی از حسابم ریسک میکنم با حجم بالا میزنم. سود خنبی میکنم یا خب توی کریپتو هم بخش فیوچرز فعاالم... ولی میانگین سود روزانه من 300 تا 500 دلاره

----------


## _Neo_

*سوال برام پیش اومد
فرضا اگر تشریف ببرید خاستگاری 
و پدر عروس خانم ازتون بپرسن شغلتون چی هست چی میگید ؟
و یا به نظرتون در آینده اگر این قبیل گارها ضررده شد ( مثل بورس طی یکی دو سال اخیر ) 
برای جایگزینیش فکری کردید ؟*

----------


## _POORYA_

*کاری به هدف استارتر از تاپیک ندارم
فقط بعضیاتون جوری در مورد فارکس نظر میدید انگار بورس ایرانه)
یکم در موردش سرچ کنید تروخدا:/*

----------


## hamed_habibi

> *سوال برام پیش اومد
> فرضا اگر تشریف ببرید خاستگاری 
> و پدر عروس خانم ازتون بپرسن شغلتون چی هست چی میگید ؟
> و یا به نظرتون در آینده اگر این قبیل گارها ضررده شد ( مثل بورس طی یکی دو سال اخیر ) 
> برای جایگزینیش فکری کردید ؟*


دوست گلم ذات بازار فارکس معاملگری هستش نه سرمایه گذاری چه ربطی به بورس داره این شغل پولساز ترین شغل دنیاس شما فیلک گرگ وال استریت دیدی؟
مگه بازار دوطرفه ریزش رشد حالش میشه این بازار همش فرصته چه ریزش چه صعود متاسفانه مردم ما فک میکنن همه چیز عین بورس ما هستش که یهو یکی دستکاریش کنه...
خود ایلان ماسک با اون مغز اقتصادیش درامدش از بازار مالی برابر 10سال گذشته تسلا هستش حالا شما اگر فرمول بهتری واسه این نابغه علم ثروت داری یا ایرادی هست بفرما

خواستگاری که ببین رفیق همه چیو پول بهش جهت میده قدرت چرا الان کسی به مهندسا محل نمیده مگه علم ندارن؟پول توش نیست 
حالا نمیدونم مقصود حرفت چی بود ولی اینکه من توخونه باشم یا تو دبی یا شمال بتونم پول دربیارم خیلی بهتره تا 10سال بشینم تا ی درامدی بیاد اگرم اون فرد درامد منو با ی پزشک قیاس کرد من اماده هستم :Yahoo (4):  میانگین درامد یه پزشک عمومی تازه کار چقدره یه دندون پزشک چی؟یه دارو ساز چی من 24 سالمه عزی تو این  سناغلب تازه دانشجو اند یا پشت کنکوری

----------


## hamed_habibi

> *کاری به هدف استارتر از تاپیک ندارم
> فقط بعضیاتون جوری در مورد فارکس نظر میدید انگار بورس ایرانه)
> یکم در موردش سرچ کنید تروخدا:/*


موندم بخدا طرف میگه اگر عین بورس ایران شد چی حتی نمیدونه فارکس چیه :Yahoo (101):

----------


## hamed_habibi

> *سوال برام پیش اومد
> فرضا اگر تشریف ببرید خاستگاری 
> و پدر عروس خانم ازتون بپرسن شغلتون چی هست چی میگید ؟
> و یا به نظرتون در آینده اگر این قبیل گارها ضررده شد ( مثل بورس طی یکی دو سال اخیر ) 
> برای جایگزینیش فکری کردید ؟*


این بازار منبع لا یتنهای پوله 8ترلییون دلار میدونی یعنی چی یعنی کل کشور ما انقد گردش مالی نداره میگم جایی هستم ک بزرگان ثروت دنیا توش هستن جواب ازاین سنگین تر بعدشم من علاقه ای به ازدواج ندارم چون حوصله ش نیست

----------


## hamed_habibi

حتما فیلم سه احمق رو ببینید خیلی عالیه

----------


## hamed_habibi

هدفم از ایجاد این پست این بود رسالت خودتون شخصیت خودتون بشناسید بدونید اگر واقعا درس دوسندارید نخونید این همه تشخیص غلط این همه قصور پزشکی این همه ادمای ناراضی در سیستم بهداشت ممکلت کیا هستن همونایی ک 4 سال کنکور دادن ب زور قبول شدن دیدن عه من که از خیلیا عقبم یا همش شیفتم یا....اگر عاشق این رشته هستید باید بخونید وگرنه به خودتون خیانت کردید 

ولی همیشه اینده نگر باشید تو همین کرونا چقدر از کلینیک ها اسیب دیدن چقدر از مشاغل نابود شدن

----------


## دانشجوی همیشگی

سلام آقا حامد...راستش من عموی خودم خیلی دوست داشت داروسازی قبول بشه!فکر کنم کنکورش سالای 66 67 اینا بود.سال اول قبول نشد سال دومم رتبش خوب شده بود ولی سهمیه مناطق میاد و کلا شرایطی پیش میاد که میره و شیمی میخونه :Yahoo (106): خلااااصه بعد از اون همه سالیک صنعتگر خفن تو رشته خودشه و کلی دکتر و داروساز و...رو میخره!هم جایگاهش بالاست و هم درآمدش فوق العادست...موفق باشید شمام خوشحال شدم براتون :9:

----------


## mh81

> منطقه سه بودم عزیزم تو متن هم اشاره شد نمیدونم چجوری ندیدی بعدشم گفتم سال 96 11 هزار شدم و سال 97 به رتبه ام اشاره ایی نشد نمیدونم چرا دقت نمیکنید


اشتباه روی پیام من نقل قول کردی :Yahoo (21):

----------


## hamed_habibi

> سلام آقا حامد...راستش من عموی خودم خیلی دوست داشت داروسازی قبول بشه!فکر کنم کنکورش سالای 66 67 اینا بود.سال اول قبول نشد سال دومم رتبش خوب شده بود ولی سهمیه مناطق میاد و کلا شرایطی پیش میاد که میره و شیمی میخونهخلااااصه بعد از اون همه سالیک صنعتگر خفن تو رشته خودشه و کلی دکتر و داروساز و...رو میخره!هم جایگاهش بالاست و هم درآمدش فوق العادست...موفق باشید شمام خوشحال شدم براتون



بله دوست خوبم یه بار که خیلی ناامید بودم یه اقایی به اسم وطن خواه یه فرد ثروت مندی هستش تو سن 40سالگی بهم گقت برو شمال تهران ببین از بین مولتی میلیاردر ها چند درصدشون درس خوندن با درس خوندن ثرروت مند شدن خیلی تکونم داد نه ک درس بد باشه ولی درسی ک تورو هدایت کنه سمت تجارت موفقیت امیز تره وگرنه ابلان ماسک بجای تجارت میرفت جراح مغز میشد

----------


## MoeinSanjary

how many people in forex successخیلی وقت بود منتظر پکیج فروش تو فروم بودم. خدا رو شکر بالاخره محقق شد. ماشالا دروغگو انقدر کم حافظه هست که حتی یادش نیست توی همین انجمن قبلا چه حرف هایی زده. برای همین هدف یه سری مطالب کلیدی رو من گردآوری کردم، بقیه رو هم بقیه دوستان زحمت می کشن:




در این پست فرد مذکور اوج عقده و حقارتش رو به خرج میده و برای چیزی که بالغ بر 4 سال براش تلاش کرده و بهش نرسیده، چنین الفاظ زیبایی رو به کار می بره. بعدی : 




در این پست، فرد میگه به من ارث مبلغ بالا رسید و بردم توی بورس و مقداریش هم گذاشتم تو بانک. ولی در ابتدای این پست، مثل همه ی جیب خالی کن های دزد که می خوان بگن ما خیلی تلاش کردیم که به موفقیت برسیم میگه : "20مهر 97 بود که به توصیه یکی از دوستام وارد بازار فارکس بعدش کریپتو شدم 15 میلیون بردم داخلش *خلاصه قرض میکردم* میبردم کال میشدم  "




در پست بعدی ، فرد به صورت غیر مستقیم اشاره می کنه که آره من یه چنل تلگرامی دارم. در اینجاست که 4 تا آدم زودباور ترغیب میشن که بهش پیام بدن : داداش این لینک کانالت رو میدی؟ در اونجاست که شما با پدیده ی "کمک مردمی" از نزدیک آشنا میشین. مضافا این که بار دیگه ارادت قلبیش رو به عقده های محقق نشده ش علنی می کنه  :Yahoo (20): 



این پست مربوط به زمانی بوده که بزرگوار هنوز به قبولی در رویای خودش باور داشته ...



در این جا هم این بزرگوار از کلمه ی روستایی بودن به عنوان فحش استفاده می کنه. همون طور که قبلا به بنده هم گفته بود ولی گشتم پیدا نکردم دیگه وقت نشد.




و این یکی که از پست های مورد علاقه ی من هست و چارچوب فکری این جماعت رو به زیبایی نشون میده. اینا همون "بیل فروش" های معروف هستن که وقتی توی آمریکا همه افتادن دنبال حفر طلا، این بیل فروش ها بودن که پولدار شدن.

اما سخن آخر: با یه سرچ ساده در گوگل با عنوان how many people in forex success می تونین متوجه بشین که عدد های مختلفی گزارش شده. در بهترین حالت ، 70 درصد و در باور رایج ، 90 درصد از افرادی که وارد فارکس میشن ضرر می کنن و در نهایت از بازار خارج میشن. البته مسلما وقتی از پکیج های این بزرگوار استفاده کنین شما میشین جزو اون 10 درصد  :Yahoo (20): 

اما سخن آخرتر، قبل از این که بزرگوار کل بنده و خانواده ام رو بخره، یه اسکرین از اکانت تریدم در کوینکس تقدیم می کنم که دیگه دست تو جیب نکنه.

----------


## Parimah

خیلی برات خوشحالم تو بهترین زمان و مکان خودت قرار داری این یه دنیا ارزش داره ... انشالله خدا بهت سلامتی روزافزون بده و دست به هر کاری میزنه برات الماس بشه 

تایپیک جذابی بود خیلی حرفتو قبول دارم الان من تو ادیت و ویدیو سازی خیلی قویم تو ذهنم هست تو یوتیوب فعال بشم ولی ته ته دلم قبولی تو دانشگاه تو رشته ی که میخوام هست برای همین بقیه خواسته هامو متوقف کردم چون ادمیم که 100 خودمو میزارم براش ولی این سه سالی که گذشت سردرگمی شدید داشتم حتی کسی نبود منو راهنمایی کنه میدونی خدا باعث شد تو زمینه قانون جذب  و متافیزیک قوی تر  بشم بعد بیفتم تو مسیر های که فکرشو نمیکردم حالا سال چهارم هست خیلی خواسته هامو یه جای از ذهنم تلنبار کردم تا این تجلی بشه بتونم اونها هم متجلی کنم ! حرف اخرم اینه : برای چیزی که فکر میکنید براتون واقعا مهمه و بهش علاقه دارید براش تلاش کنید که تو تنهایی خودتون باعث حسرت و اندوه تون نشه نه چیزی که تبلیغات و رسانه ها تو ذهنتون قرار دادند این جو زدگیه نه علاقه

----------


## Saeed79

> how many people in forex successخیلی وقت بود منتظر پکیج فروش تو فروم بودم. خدا رو شکر بالاخره محقق شد. ماشالا دروغگو انقدر کم حافظه هست که حتی یادش نیست توی همین انجمن قبلا چه حرف هایی زده. برای همین هدف یه سری مطالب کلیدی رو من گردآوری کردم، بقیه رو هم بقیه دوستان زحمت می کشن:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> در این پست فرد مذکور اوج عقده و حقارتش رو به خرج میده و برای چیزی که بالغ بر 4 سال براش تلاش کرده و بهش نرسیده، چنین الفاظ زیبایی رو به کار می بره. بعدی : 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): 

 @Araz لطفا رسیدگی بشه  :Yahoo (45):

----------


## Amir_H80

> how many people in forex successخیلی وقت بود منتظر پکیج فروش تو فروم بودم. خدا رو شکر بالاخره محقق شد. ماشالا دروغگو انقدر کم حافظه هست که حتی یادش نیست توی همین انجمن قبلا چه حرف هایی زده. برای همین هدف یه سری مطالب کلیدی رو من گردآوری کردم، بقیه رو هم بقیه دوستان زحمت می کشن:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> در این پست فرد مذکور اوج عقده و حقارتش رو به خرج میده و برای چیزی که بالغ بر 4 سال براش تلاش کرده و بهش نرسیده، چنین الفاظ زیبایی رو به کار می بره. بعدی : 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 @Araz @Araz @Araz

----------


## hamed_habibi

> how many people in forex successخیلی وقت بود منتظر پکیج فروش تو فروم بودم. خدا رو شکر بالاخره محقق شد. ماشالا دروغگو انقدر کم حافظه هست که حتی یادش نیست توی همین انجمن قبلا چه حرف هایی زده. برای همین هدف یه سری مطالب کلیدی رو من گردآوری کردم، بقیه رو هم بقیه دوستان زحمت می کشن:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> در این پست فرد مذکور اوج عقده و حقارتش رو به خرج میده و برای چیزی که بالغ بر 4 سال براش تلاش کرده و بهش نرسیده، چنین الفاظ زیبایی رو به کار می بره. بعدی : 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


من پکیج فروش هستم

ببخشید ازاین اسکربن شات ها زیاد دارم بخدا اخه چی

دوستان من بهتون پکیج فروختم بیاید بگید لطفا لطفا؟؟؟

----------


## hamed_habibi

متاسفانه اینجا افراد براساس عقده صحبت میکنن دوست من حاضرم شمارو دعوت کنم مهمونی تهران توخونه شخصیم تا واست از همه ابعاذ لایه های ترید تو فارکس صحبت کنم اون ارث هم در حد توان 7 میلیون بود ن 27 میلیارد

----------


## hamed_habibi

استیتمنت هم قرار میدیم باز افراد باورشون نمیشه

----------


## hamed_habibi

من پکیج فروشم خدایا شکرت

من به خیلی از دوستان رایگان دوره هارو نشون دادم بعد ی هدا گدا گشنه واسه من ادم شذن للعنتی تو هنو هویتد مشخص نیست

----------


## hamed_habibi

در ضمن از واریز برداشتاتون عکس بزارید

----------


## hamed_habibi

طرف انقد بی سواده هیستوری حسابم گذاشتم جز به جز میگه معاملگران فارکس همه ضرر میکنن حتی برداشت زدم 245 دلار ن عزبزم خب تو کنکورم همینه 2 درصد موفق میشن خب یعنی دروغه

----------


## hamed_habibi

اگر کسی ثابت کرد من پکیج فروشم شمارم میدم جلوی تموم انجمن بهش 10 هزار دلار نقد هدیه میکنم به جان مادرم فقط بگن این پکیج تو هستش و داری تدریس میکنی قسم خوردم ب ورح پدرم و وجود داشته باش ثابت کن

----------


## hamed_habibi

این بازار گاوی بیت کوین خیلیارو گنده کرد شما تشزیف بیارفارکس بعد عین من هیستوری بزار

----------


## hamed_habibi

اینم سربرگ حسابم ک نشون میده حساب واقعی هستش

----------


## hamed_habibi

شما بهم تهمت زدی پکیج فروشم منتظر اثبات هستم درکل بازم ادعا دارم  میتونم کل همون دارایی فیکت رو قبضه کنم اینم ریز بریز حسابم حساب بانکیم بزاریم

----------


## hamed_habibi

من عذر میخوام که باعث دل درد ی سری دوستان شدم من عذر میخوام ک درس نخوندم اما پیشرفت کردم همه اینارو نشون بدید ب اهل فن متوجه میشن ببخشید ک ننشستم درس بخونم ده سال بعد بیام اینجا بگم موفق شدم واااای

سخنی ندارم یا علی

طرف حتی نمیدونه فارکس چیه

----------


## hamed_habibi



----------


## hamed_habibi

قضاوت با دوستان به کدومتون دوره فروختم تهمت نزنید وقتی حسادت میکنید درست نیست

----------


## mh81

> how many people in forex successخیلی وقت بود منتظر پکیج فروش تو فروم بودم. خدا رو شکر بالاخره محقق شد. ماشالا دروغگو انقدر کم حافظه هست که حتی یادش نیست توی همین انجمن قبلا چه حرف هایی زده. برای همین هدف یه سری مطالب کلیدی رو من گردآوری کردم، بقیه رو هم بقیه دوستان زحمت می کشن:
> 
> 
> فایل پیوست 98769
> 
> در این پست فرد مذکور اوج عقده و حقارتش رو به خرج میده و برای چیزی که بالغ بر 4 سال براش تلاش کرده و بهش نرسیده، چنین الفاظ زیبایی رو به کار می بره. بعدی : 
> 
> 
> فایل پیوست 98770
> ...


کاری با قضیه حامد ندارم ولی
خیلی رک بخوام بگم با اختلاف یکی از مزخرفترین ادم های انجمنی
پستات اکثرا در جهت تخریب افراد و مشاغل و خالی کردن عقده هاته
بنظرم اگه گزارش کسی رو به مدیر بخواین بدین ایشونه...

----------


## farzaddd

> کاری با قضیه حامد ندارم ولی
> خیلی رک بخوام بگم با اختلاف یکی از مزخرفترین ادم های انجمنی
> پستات اکثرا در جهت تخریب افراد و مشاغل و خالی کردن عقده هاته
> بنظرم اگه گزارش کسی رو به مدیر بخواین بدین ایشونه...


چرا؟بد کاری کرده از سم پاشی این آدم جلوگیری کرده؟

----------


## mh81

> چرا؟بد کاری کرده از سم پاشی این آدم جلوگیری کرده؟


اگه پیامای اخیرش تو‌‌ انجمن رو دیده بودی اینو‌ نمیگفتی

----------


## hamed_habibi

> چرا؟بد کاری کرده از سم پاشی این آدم جلوگیری کرده؟


شما دقیقا ثابت کن سم پاشی هستش من گغتم 10 هزاردلار هدیه میدم بگو این پکیج رو داری میفروشی

----------


## hamed_habibi

خیلی دوسدارم این افراد از نزدیک ببینم بیمار های روانی کسایی ک از تغییر میترسن کسایی ک انقد بزدلن تهمت میزنن همون درس بخونید انشالله اقای دکتر میشید :Yahoo (114):

----------


## hamed_habibi

ببخشید اگر دوستانی رو از مسیر زیبای پزشکی. منحرف کردم انشالله موفق باشید والا قصدم خیر بود..
بازم میگم هرکس ثابت کرد من پکیج فروختم از کسی ریالی گرفنم شمارم میدم ازم شکایت کنید اسمم هست عکسمم هست بگید ایشون کلاه برداره ما هستیم خدمتتون

----------


## hamed_habibi

> 


نمونه ایی از پکیج فروشی بنده

----------


## Rubiker

> خیلی دوسدارم این افراد از نزدیک ببینم بیمار های روانی کسایی ک از تغییر میترسن کسایی ک انقد بزدلن تهمت میزنن همون درس بخونید انشالله اقای دکتر میشید


رفیق جان
یه صحبت دوستانه دارم باهات. عزیز دل من همون اول هم خدمتت گفتم وجود این تاپیک ها یکم برای فروم تعجب برانگیزه. یعنی کاملا قابل پیش بینی بود چالشی بشه و حتی شاید دلخوری پیش بیاد. 
رفیق جان می دونی که انسانها از تغییر گریزانند و اکثر مواقع مقاومت می کنند. من تعجبم از شماست که در برابر یک واکنش طبیعی ملت دلخور شدی. یعنی انتظار داشتی وسط فروم کنکوری و ملت تحت فشار درس ها و گاها نیومدن نتایج بگن به به چه ایده ی خوبی بیایم تغییر کنیم؟ 
مثلا بگن ما که استعدادشو نداریم ول کنیم بریم سمت.... (همین که یکی قبول کنه استعدادشو داره یا نداره کلی بحثه) خب عزیز معلومه که مقاومت می کنند. این ذات بشریته. شما هم نباید خورده بگیری به این قضیه و احیانا بخوای در پی ثابت کردن چیزی باشی. مثلا اینکه من پکیج فروشم یا نه؟ اصلا به کسی چه که شما پکیج فروشی یا نه.
از من دلخور نشو یه صحبت دوستانه بود. ان شالله پرسود باشی :Y (518):

----------


## hamed_habibi

> رفیق جان
> یه صحبت دوستانه دارم باهات. عزیز دل من همون اول هم خدمتت گفتم وجود این تاپیک ها یکم برای فروم تعجب برانگیزه. یعنی کاملا قابل پیش بینی بود چالشی بشه و حتی شاید دلخوری پیش بیاد. 
> رفیق جان می دونی که انسانها از تغییر گریزانند و اکثر مواقع مقاومت می کنند. من تعجبم از شماست که در برابر یک واکنش طبیعی ملت دلخور شدی. یعنی انتظار داشتی وسط فروم کنکوری و ملت تحت فشار درس ها و گاها نیومدن نتایج بگن به به چه ایده ی خوبی بیایم تغییر کنیم؟ 
> مثلا بگن ما که استعدادشو نداریم ول کنیم بریم سمت.... (همین که یکی قبول کنه استعدادشو داره یا نداره کلی بحثه) خب عزیز معلومه که مقاومت می کنند. این ذات بشریته. شما هم نباید خورده بگیری به این قضیه و احیانا بخوای در پی ثابت کردن چیزی باشی. مثلا اینکه من پکیج فروشم یا نه؟ اصلا به کسی چه که شما پکیج فروشی یا نه.
> از من دلخور نشو یه صحبت دوستانه بود. ان شالله پرسود باشی


درست میگی واقعا من فقط خواستم بگم همه چی درس نیست دقیقا برای ماها سخته از مسیری ک رفتیم برگردیم از عقاید غلط از تفکرات از شغلمون از رابطه غلط چون قدرت پذیزش نداریم
هرکیم رشدی کنی تو مسیرای دیگه. میگیم نه بابا دروغه نه حالی بنده کلا ملت درگیری هستیم و چشم دل موفقیت دیگران نداریم
شما درس گفتی از مدیریت میخوام دلیت کنه این. تایپک رو

----------


## hamed_habibi

این اقای معین میگن چرا قبلا دنبال درس بودی الان نیستی ده سال بمونم پشت کنکور ک چی واقعا دور باطل اخه..

یاعلی

----------


## Egotist

کلاً یه جوی افتاده بود تو اون سالا که یا پزشک میشی یا یک لوزر تو زندگیت.
این تایپیک یکی از بچه ها برام تلگرام فرستاد که استارتر تایپیک یادته؟
فقط اومدم بگم تمام حرفای حامد درسته. به قول گفتنی فالو یور فاکین دریمز ولی اگه دیدی داری درجا میزنی، شاید اون رویایی که باید براش بجنگی هنوز پیدا نکردی.
خلاصه کور کورانه با طناب یک مشت معلم و مشاور شیاد تو چاه نرید !

----------


## aminlmnop

[QUOTE=mh81;1747310]اتفاقا اکثرا دنبال پولن :Yahoo (4): 
کی گفته پرستیژ فقط تو این سه رشتس 
والا خیلی ادم پولدار ومحترم میشناسم که احترام و کلاسشون از صدتا پزشک بیشتره
اینکه پرستیژ و پول فقط در پزشکیه رو مافیا و موسسه های سودجو بیان میکنن
درضمن کسی هم که با کوچکترین چیزی دلسرد میشه اصلا بهتره که ادامه نده...[/Q

نمیدونم کجای حرفم این معنی رو میداد که جایگاه اجتماعی فقط تو این رشته هاست. معلومه اینطور نیست من گفتم صرف پولدار بودن جایگاه اجتماعی نمیاره .
راجع به ناامید شدن هم وقتی یکی که شرایط سختی داره در معرض هزاران چیز همینطور کوچک قرار میگیره دیگه اگه دلسرد نشه خیلی عجیبه. مشکل اینجاست ما از زندگی همه خبر نداریم.

----------


## amirho3einrezaee

ضمن احترام به استارتر تاپیک من نظر خودمو میگم(خیلی خوبه محترمانه نظرات موافق و مخالف گفته بشه) 
دوروبر من هر کی رفت سمت بورس یا ارزهای دیجیتال به شدت ضرر کرد و خارج شد
واینکه الان یه طوری شده داستان اینایی که میرن سمت ارز دیجیتال آدم یاد نتورکر ها میافته همه جا هم هستن از نی نی سایت بگیر تا انجمن کنکور
در مورد اون فالو یور فاکینگ دریمز هم
تو ایران جهان سوم همیشه دنبال علاقه صرف رفتن منجر به موفقیت نمیشه

----------


## aminlmnop

> how many people in forex successخیلی وقت بود منتظر پکیج فروش تو فروم بودم. خدا رو شکر بالاخره محقق شد. ماشالا دروغگو انقدر کم حافظه هست که حتی یادش نیست توی همین انجمن قبلا چه حرف هایی زده. برای همین هدف یه سری مطالب کلیدی رو من گردآوری کردم، بقیه رو هم بقیه دوستان زحمت می کشن:
> 
> 
> فایل پیوست 98769
> 
> در این پست فرد مذکور اوج عقده و حقارتش رو به خرج میده و برای چیزی که بالغ بر 4 سال براش تلاش کرده و بهش نرسیده، چنین الفاظ زیبایی رو به کار می بره. بعدی : 
> 
> 
> فایل پیوست 98770
> ...



متاسفانه تاپیک هایی نظیراین از سوی افرادی که 5 6 سال خودشون رو به در و دیوار نزدن و بهش نرسیدن تو چند وقت گذشته مثل قارچ زیاد شده. همه هم مثل معروف اون گربه است که دستش به گوشت نمیرسه :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  . تازه اگر بعدا بفهمیم که این مسیر اشتباه بوده دلیل این همه تخریب در پیام های مختلف و استفاده از الفاظ زیبا علیه اون گروه چی میتونه باشه؟ در هر صورت اینکه برای تخلیه عقده ها از انجمن استفاده میکنیم و هر لفظی هم که دوست داریم بکار میبریم شاید اشکال نداشته باشه اما ناامید کردن بقیه گناهی است نابخشودنی . شما که برخلاف بقیه چشم دیدن موفقیت ادمارو داری چرا تو هر تاپیکی رفتی این جماعت رو کوبیدی؟ من با خود حرف این دوستمون شاید تاحدودی هم موافق باشم اما دلیل این دادکشیدن رو نمیفهمم.

دوستان کنکوری توصیه میکنم این تاپیک ها رو از اول دنبال نکنید. بدونید تا وقتی ناامید نشدید بازنده نیستید.

----------


## _Neo_

> دوست گلم ذات بازار فارکس معاملگری هستش نه سرمایه گذاری چه ربطی به بورس داره این شغل پولساز ترین شغل دنیاس شما فیلک گرگ وال استریت دیدی؟
> مگه بازار دوطرفه ریزش رشد حالش میشه این بازار همش فرصته چه ریزش چه صعود متاسفانه مردم ما فک میکنن همه چیز عین بورس ما هستش که یهو یکی دستکاریش کنه...
> خود ایلان ماسک با اون مغز اقتصادیش درامدش از بازار مالی برابر 10سال گذشته تسلا هستش حالا شما اگر فرمول بهتری واسه این نابغه علم ثروت داری یا ایرادی هست بفرما
> 
> خواستگاری که ببین رفیق همه چیو پول بهش جهت میده قدرت چرا الان کسی به مهندسا محل نمیده مگه علم ندارن؟پول توش نیست 
> حالا نمیدونم مقصود حرفت چی بود ولی اینکه من توخونه باشم یا تو دبی یا شمال بتونم پول دربیارم خیلی بهتره تا 10سال بشینم تا ی درامدی بیاد اگرم اون فرد درامد منو با ی پزشک قیاس کرد من اماده هستم میانگین درامد یه پزشک عمومی تازه کار چقدره یه دندون پزشک چی؟یه دارو ساز چی من 24 سالمه عزی تو این  سناغلب تازه دانشجو اند یا پشت کنکوری


*نمیدونم چرا
اما یه حس قوی
بهم میگه کلن داری خالی میبندی
چون اگه حتی یک سوم اون چیزی که میگی هم درآمد داشتی
محال بود دیگه پیگیر انجمن و پست گذاشتن و کل کل با این و اون باشی
البته این نظر من هست و ممکنه کاملا اشتباه باشه*

----------


## hamed_habibi

> ضمن احترام به استارتر تاپیک من نظر خودمو میگم(خیلی خوبه محترمانه نظرات موافق و مخالف گفته بشه) 
> دوروبر من هر کی رفت سمت بورس یا ارزهای دیجیتال به شدت ضرر کرد و خارج شد
> واینکه الان یه طوری شده داستان اینایی که میرن سمت ارز دیجیتال آدم یاد نتورکر ها میافته همه جا هم هستن از نی نی سایت بگیر تا انجمن کنکور
> در مورد اون فالو یور فاکینگ دریمز هم
> تو ایران جهان سوم همیشه دنبال علاقه صرف رفتن منجر به موفقیت نمیشه


من مگه رفتم پی این چیزا برادرمن اصلا مسیری ک رفتم متفاوته خب توی کنکورم یه داوطلب عاذی نیم درصد شانس قبولی داره پس چون 99 درصد قبول نمیشن چرته...؟؟

----------


## hamed_habibi

> *نمیدونم چرا
> اما یه حس قوی
> بهم میگه کلن داری خالی میبندی
> چون اگه حتی یک سوم اون چیزی که میگی هم درآمد داشتی
> محال بود دیگه پیگیر انجمن و پست گذاشتن و کل کل با این و اون باشی
> البته این نظر من هست و ممکنه کاملا اشتباه باشه*


شما میتونی اون هیستوری حسابم ب اهل فن نشون بدی متوجه میشی.. بخدا دیگه نمیدونم چی بگم

----------


## hamed_habibi

> متاسفانه تاپیک هایی نظیراین از سوی افرادی که 5 6 سال خودشون رو به در و دیوار نزدن و بهش نرسیدن تو چند وقت گذشته مثل قارچ زیاد شده. همه هم مثل معروف اون گربه است که دستش به گوشت نمیرسه . تازه اگر بعدا بفهمیم که این مسیر اشتباه بوده دلیل این همه تخریب در پیام های مختلف و استفاده از الفاظ زیبا علیه اون گروه چی میتونه باشه؟ در هر صورت اینکه برای تخلیه عقده ها از انجمن استفاده میکنیم و هر لفظی هم که دوست داریم بکار میبریم شاید اشکال نداشته باشه اما ناامید کردن بقیه گناهی است نابخشودنی . شما که برخلاف بقیه چشم دیدن موفقیت ادمارو داری چرا تو هر تاپیکی رفتی این جماعت رو کوبیدی؟ من با خود حرف این دوستمون شاید تاحدودی هم موافق باشم اما دلیل این دادکشیدن رو نمیفهمم.
> 
> دوستان کنکوری توصیه میکنم این تاپیک ها رو از اول دنبال نکنید. بدونید تا وقتی ناامید نشدید بازنده نیستید.


شما پیج اینستای من رو فالو کن یا همین هیستوری حسابم نگاه کن یا بده اهل فن ببینین متوجه میشی.. انشالله پزشکای موفقی بشید 5 سال دیگه میفهمید دنیا ج خبره
اینجا فضا محدوده نمیشه هرچیزیو نشون داد

----------


## hamed_habibi

ما اومدیم بگیم برید سمت مسیری ک دوسدارید نه چیزی که جامعه القا میکنه

طرف زده رتبه برتر کنکور اما نمیدونه ذات ماهیت بازار فارکس چیه؟
بی سوادی این نیست ک ندونی میتوکندری چیه کجاس چکار میکنه...

بی سوادی اینه وقتی داری میای نظر بدی حتی تحقیق نکنی ک بدونی فارکس ی بازار معاملگری درامدیه نه سرمایه گذاری ک ریزش کنه بدبخت شی..

وال استریت بزرگترین خیابون اقتصادی دنیا یعنی همون فارکس یعنی همون داوجونز تو اینو نمیدونی بعد واسه من. نظر میدی؟؟
چسبیذید به ی مشت کتاب حرفایی ک. اره روپوش سفیذ داشته باشی هر دختری بهت پا. میده ایندت روشنه خود اون شخص یعنی حنیف عظیمی طبابت ول کرده داره ملت میفرسه سمت تجربی رویا سازی های الکی

با ماهی 15 20.تومن.حقوق پزشک. عمومی میخوای زندگیتو عوض کنی من دقیقا همین پول تو. ی روز دراوردم 2 شتبه بود فک کنم تشریف بیار تلگرام جز ب جز. نشون بدم

حرف بزنی میگن.ادعا کردی فلان بابا دارم. میگم. چشمتونو باز کنید

به هرچیزی پول اعتبار میده وگرنه مهندسای بدبخت تو. اسنپ نبودن

طرف رفته ی حساب فیک اورده. میگه این حساب ترید من در کوینکس اخه ادم حسابی کو جزییات حسابت کو اسمت مو برداشتت کو drowحسابت
منو اخه میخوای گول بزنی؟؟

ی ذره از شهراتون فاصله بگیرید برید سمت شهرای بزرگ اگر نیستید برید ببینید چه. خبره

دانشگاه ی بیزنس هستش شماهام. قربانی این بیزنس...

بقول ایلان ماسک دانشگاه واسه. خوش. گذرونیه نه هیچ چیز دیگه...

درکل من ا اساتید رتبه برتر نابغه اینده دار عذر میخوام سکوت میکنم

اون. دوستمون گفتن دستت ب گوشت نرسیده داداش ما خودمون قصابیم اره

----------


## hamed_habibi

شما خودتون تو کنکوری شرکت میکنید ک شانس قبولیت بدون سهمیه نیم درصده بعد میگی در بازار فارکس 80 درصد شکست میخورن خب همینه باید بخورن مگه همه موفق میشن
مراقب خودتون خوبیاتون باشید تو پیج. من جزییات زندگیم میتونید ببینید یا علی

----------


## hamed_habibi

فارکس خیلی بده خیلییی منم پکیج فروش شکست خورده

یاعلی مدد

----------


## hamed_habibi

خدا نگهدار

----------


## seyed..yousefi

> ما اومدیم بگیم برید سمت مسیری ک دوسدارید نه چیزی که جامعه القا میکنه
> 
> طرف زده رتبه برتر کنکور اما نمیدونه ذات ماهیت بازار فارکس چیه؟
> بی سوادی این نیست ک ندونی میتوکندری چیه کجاس چکار میکنه...
> 
> بی سوادی اینه وقتی داری میای نظر بدی حتی تحقیق نکنی ک بدونی فارکس ی بازار معاملگری درامدیه نه سرمایه گذاری ک ریزش کنه بدبخت شی..
> 
> وال استریت بزرگترین خیابون اقتصادی دنیا یعنی همون فارکس یعنی همون داوجونز تو اینو نمیدونی بعد واسه من. نظر میدی؟؟
> چسبیذید به ی مشت کتاب حرفایی ک. اره روپوش سفیذ داشته باشی هر دختری بهت پا. میده ایندت روشنه خود اون شخص یعنی حنیف عظیمی طبابت ول کرده داره ملت میفرسه سمت تجربی رویا سازی های الکی
> ...


با بقیه حرفاتون کاری ندارم چون از فارکس و اینجور چیزا سر در نمیارم

ولی...
همین دانشگاها نبودن مهندسی تعلیم نمی شد که ایلان ماسک تو تسلا و اسپیس ایکس ازشون کار بکشه
پس در اون صورت شما ایلان ماسکی هم نمی شناختین

مشکل اینه ما یا از این ور بوم میفتیم یا از اون ور...دانش معامله خوبه درست.ولی این دلیل نمیشه شما بالکل منکر علم های دیگه بشید

روز خوش

----------


## farzaddd

کسی که تو این انجمنه،که اسمش هم #انجمن کنکوره# اومده از مزایای فارکس میگه که چی بشه؟یا نمیدونه اینجا کجاست.یا هدف سم پاشیه
جوونی که ۱۸ سالشه سیصد تومن از کجا بیاره بره رمز ارز بخره؟بابا بزارید ملت به درد خودشون بسوزن ،این آقا همیشه،یعنی همیشه معرکه گیر بوده،یه زمانی اومد درباره مزایای داروخانه زدن شبیه همین مطالبو گفت،ملتی که اینجا هستند از اسم سایتش معلومه چرا اومدن،حالا هی شکست هاتو تو این عرصه با جوگیری بپوشان،ماها از پشت کوه که نیمدیم که خودت در جریانی که اگر طرح صیانت از فضای مجازی اجرا شه تمام این کارا میره تو باقالیا،اون وقت باید بیای کنکور بدی تا مثل ما بدبخت شی،

----------


## mh81

> کسی که تو این انجمنه،که اسمش هم #انجمن کنکوره# اومده از مزایای فارکس میگه که چی بشه؟یا نمیدونه اینجا کجاست.یا هدف سم پاشیه
> جوونی که ۱۸ سالشه سیصد تومن از کجا بیاره بره رمز ارز بخره؟بابا بزارید ملت به درد خودشون بسوزن ،این آقا همیشه،یعنی همیشه معرکه گیر بوده،یه زمانی اومد درباره مزایای داروخانه زدن شبیه همین مطالبو گفت،ملتی که اینجا هستند از اسم سایتش معلومه چرا اومدن،حالا هی شکست هاتو تو این عرصه با جوگیری بپوشان،ماها از پشت کوه که نیمدیم که خودت در جریانی که اگر طرح صیانت از فضای مجازی اجرا شه تمام این کارا میره تو باقالیا،اون وقت باید بیای کنکور بدی تا مثل ما بدبخت شی،


این بنده خدا داره میگه لزوما راه موفقیت فقط پزشکی نیس و درست هم میگه .‌‌نگفته که شما هم بیاین سمت فارکس!!! اتفاقا بنده هم موافقم که هرکس مسیر خاص موفقیت خودشو داره و لزوما مسیر همه یکی نیس
اون طرح هم قطعا اجرا نمیشه
حالا دلیل این همه هجمه بهش رو نمیدونم چیه

کمتر متوهم باشیم

----------


## farzaddd

> این بنده خدا داره میگه لزوما راه موفقیت فقط پزشکی نیس و درست هم میگه .‌‌نگفته که شما هم بیاین سمت فارکس!!! اتفاقا بنده هم موافقم که هرکس مسیر خاص موفقیت خودشو داره و لزوما مسیر همه یکی نیس
> اون طرح هم قطعا اجرا نمیشه
> حالا دلیل این همه هجمه بهش رو نمیدونم چیه
> 
> کمتر متوهم باشیم


این هدفش فقط ناامید کردنه،خیلیا میشناسنش،لابلای حرفاش  داره درسو میکوبه ،اینجا جای این حرفا نیست

----------


## Black_Hawk

> ما اومدیم بگیم برید سمت مسیری ک دوسدارید نه چیزی که جامعه القا میکنه
> 
> طرف زده رتبه برتر کنکور اما نمیدونه ذات ماهیت بازار فارکس چیه؟
> بی سوادی این نیست ک ندونی میتوکندری چیه کجاس چکار میکنه...
> 
> بی سوادی اینه وقتی داری میای نظر بدی حتی تحقیق نکنی ک بدونی فارکس ی بازار معاملگری درامدیه نه سرمایه گذاری ک ریزش کنه بدبخت شی..
> 
> وال استریت بزرگترین خیابون اقتصادی دنیا یعنی همون فارکس یعنی همون داوجونز تو اینو نمیدونی بعد واسه من. نظر میدی؟؟
> چسبیذید به ی مشت کتاب حرفایی ک. اره روپوش سفیذ داشته باشی هر دختری بهت پا. میده ایندت روشنه خود اون شخص یعنی حنیف عظیمی طبابت ول کرده داره ملت میفرسه سمت تجربی رویا سازی های الکی
> ...


دوست عزیز حرف های شما درست ولی طبق امار ۹۰درصد ایرانی هایی کع وارد این بازار میشن سوخت میدن(قبلا سایت گذاشتم) شماهم بجای اینکه هی بیای با رشته پزشکی کارتون رو مقایسه کنید و بگیر روزی ان ده ملیون درامد دارید
اگر قصد کمک دارید پنل کاری خودتون و راه ورود و استراتژی سود دهی را یاد بدید :Yahoo (1):

----------


## _Joseph_

*کامنتهای صفحه آخر رو خوندم و فورا میخوام بعد از چندین جواب و کامنت این تاپیک رو ترک کنم چون بوی حاشیه فراوون میده همونطوری که از قبل و زمانی که اولین کامنت رو تو این تاپیک گذاشتم میدونستم به این سمت کشیده خواهد شد انجمن چون همونطوری که میدونید تجربه ها و تاپیکهایی مشابه داشتیم 
با استارتر و کارش و کنکورش و ....... هیچ کاری ندارم و تشویقش میکنم که اتفاقا بره سمت چیزی که دوستش داره و خوشحالش میکنه و در گیر حاشیه نشن و شش دنگ حواسشون درگیر کارشون باشه و به دیگران هم کاری نداشته باشند به ج چند توصیه که در زیر میگم
و به کنکوری ها هم میگم و تشویقشون میکنم شش دونگ حواسشون به کنکورشون باشه و هدفشون و درگیر حاشیه نشن و به دیگران هم کاری نداشته باشن 

ولی یه چیزی که مثل روز روشنه اینجا انجمن کنکور هستش پس فکر کنم این اسم گویای خیلی چیزا باشه 
و در اخر از مموتی بشنوید که میگه*

----------


## _Joseph_

> how many people in forex successخیلی وقت بود منتظر پکیج فروش تو فروم بودم. خدا رو شکر بالاخره محقق شد. ماشالا دروغگو انقدر کم حافظه هست که حتی یادش نیست توی همین انجمن قبلا چه حرف هایی زده. برای همین هدف یه سری مطالب کلیدی رو من گردآوری کردم، بقیه رو هم بقیه دوستان زحمت می کشن:
> 
> 
> فایل پیوست 98769
> 
> در این پست فرد مذکور اوج عقده و حقارتش رو به خرج میده و برای چیزی که بالغ بر 4 سال براش تلاش کرده و بهش نرسیده، چنین الفاظ زیبایی رو به کار می بره. بعدی : 
> 
> 
> فایل پیوست 98770
> ...


* یعنی مهدی رستم پور انجمن هستش شما 
خیلی کیفور شدیم با این پست*

----------


## _Joseph_

> با بقیه حرفاتون کاری ندارم چون از فارکس و اینجور چیزا سر در نمیارم
> 
> ولی...
> همین دانشگاها نبودن مهندسی تعلیم نمی شد که ایلان ماسک تو تسلا و اسپیس ایکس ازشون کار بکشه
> پس در اون صورت شما ایلان ماسکی هم نمی شناختین
> 
> مشکل اینه ما یا از این ور بوم میفتیم یا از اون ور...دانش معامله خوبه درست.ولی این دلیل نمیشه شما بالکل منکر علم های دیگه بشید
> 
> روز خوش


*کلا اگر ریاضیات نبود معامله ای هم نبود / : اقتصادی هم نبود پولی هم نبود
ریاضیات به عنوان مادر علوم شناخته میشه در جهان 
همه چیز ریاضی هستش همه چیز*

----------


## _Joseph_

*وقتی اینجور چیزار و یمبینم و این هیاهو پول دربیار و زیادم دربیار و دهن اونایی که بهت گفتن هیچی نمیشی رو سرویس کن  چشم و چال دوستت رو دربیار با پولت / اون فامیلت رو دهنش ور سرویس کن و بهش با پول و ماشین پزش رو بده / گوشی ایفونت رو ارمش رو بگیر بدرخشه تا چش م چال فامیل دربیاد و ..... رو میبینم که جوی شبیه این هستش حالم از زندگی در این ملکت به هم میخوره مملکتی که مردمش هیچ چیزی از انساسنیت و مسئولیت اجتماعی در قبال یکدیگر نبرده اند
کسایی که میگن ببین اون یارو پزشکی خونده داره زیست تدریس میکنه همه چی پوله و .و...... اونو ببین هیچی نشد و ......

یاد دو نفر می افتم که میشناسمشون / 100 درصد کسایی هم هستند مثل این دو نفر ولی من نمیشناسمشون 

جناب رستگار رحمانی تنها رتبه 1 کنکور تجربی و زبان که بعد خدمت سربازی که رشته اش هم ریاضی بود رفت شد رتبه 1 و الان پرفسور سمیعی داره ازش تعریف میکنه و تو بیمارستان امام تهران روزانه بیشتر از انگستان دست شما داره عمل میکنه و متخصص جراحی مغز و اعصاب هستند 
یکیشونم دکتر حسین ملک مطیعی پدر پیوند کبد ایران که دبیر عشایر روستاشون بودن و ابتدایی درس میدادن برای بچه های عشایر و در 25 سالگی کنکور تجربی میدن و از روستا قبول میشن پزشکی و بعدشم میرن پنسیلوانیای امریکا و بعدشم ایران میان بزرگترین مرکز پیوند کبد جهان رو کاملا مفت و مجانی و خیریه بنیان گذاری میکنن و رکورد پیوند کبد جهان رو میزنن تو همین مملکت جمهوری اسلامی ایران و سالانه از امریکا و المان و اقسا نقاط جهان میان سمینار ایشون تا از علم ایشون بهره ببرند 

یاد این اسطوره ها می افتم که اونا چی فکر میکنن و ما چی فکر میکنیم / اونا دارن چی میسازن در این دنیای به این بزرگی و ما داریم چی میسازیم . اونا دارن چه کاری میکنن و ما داریم چه کاری میکنیم
کسانیکه از بانک وام میگرفتند تا درس بخونن / کسانی که تو توالت مدرسه زیر چراغ درس خوندن و رسیدن به بزرگترین جاها / کسانیکه تو نور چراغ نفتی درس خوندن و الان جهان به وجودشون افتخار میکنه 
اونا چی بودن ما چی هستیم 
گاهی میترسم از جهانی که قرار هستش ما ها بسازیمش با این تفکرات آبکی فانتزی که هیچ بویی از سرشت انسانیت توش نیست  / جهانی سرتاسر دروغ / سرتاسر نفرت / سرتاسر از تجملات الکی و دنیایی که با پول تزئین  شده تا آرامش خیالی داشته باشیم  هی نفسم داره بند میاد دیگه  

امیدوارم این جهانی که داریم میسازیمش هیچوقت اون چیزی نباشه که من فکر میکنم

**از همان روزی که دستِ حضرت قابیل
**گشت آلوده به خون حضرتِ هابی
**از همان روزی که فرزندان آدم
**ازهر تلخ دشمنی در خونشان جوشید
**آدمیت مُرد
**گر چه آدم زنده بود …

**خانه های رفیع،
خودروهای سریع
آرزوهای بلند،
خواستن های طولانی
آه ه ه!!!
ای انسانیت،
تو چرا کوتاه آمده ای؟!


**به نظرم در این هیاهو انسانهایی که تاثیر گذار هستند خوب کاری کرده اند صحنه رو خالی کرده اند 
شما پیجی از رستگار رحمانی در اینستاگرام نمیبیند 
پیجی از پرفسور سمیعی نمیبینید 
پیجی از حسین ملک مطیعی نمیبینید 
کلا اینها دارن زندگی میسازن نه اینکه زندگی رو که بقیه ساختن رو بخوان زندگی کنن 
به نظرم باید از این جو فاصله گرفت / این جو سودی نمیده به آدم 
عیسی به دین خود موسی به دین خود
 کشوری که بزرگترین فالوور اینستاگرامش حسن ریوندی باشه و مردمش با عکس گرفتن با ایشون ذوق کنن قطغا میان و پزشکی و مهندسی و هر جور علم دیگر رو میکوبن 
طبیعی هم هستش که شما ها و مردم ایران مصرف کننده علم هستید نه تولید کننده علم 
در ارزوی واکسن فایزر آمریکایی هستید ولی پزشکی و درس خوندن رو میکوبید و پول رو ارجح تر میدونید 
مطمئن باشید اونیکه رفته این واکسن رو تولید کرده هم حقوق نجومی نمیگیره و قطعا رونالدو و مسی که دنبال توپ میدوند تا ابزار پولشویی بازار فارکس رو تولید کنند که فوتبال هستش بیشتر از اون دانشمند پول میگیره
 اون وارن بافت و ایلان ماسک که هزاران فساد اقتصادی و جنسی و فرار مالیاتی پیش دولت امریکا دارند هم بیشتر از این دانشمندی که حتی اسمش رو نمیدونید پول در میارن 
ولی برای اون اینها مهم نیستش و داره زندگی میسازه نه اینکه زندگی که دیگران براش ساختن رو زندگی کنه 
ولی این حرفها برای اهلی هستش که سواد تجزیه تحلیل داشته باشه نه فقط چشم دیدن

 پ.ن : در مورد شما حامد حبیبی زود قضاوت کردم ولی با دیدن نظرات مختلفات فهمیدم تازه به دوران رسیده هستید هم در بازار فارکس و هم در صحنه زندگی و از اهالی و کابران عذر میخوام
 دوست عزیز در این جهان هیچ چیزی قطعی نیست و زندگی هم در ین فرسایش و کوتاه بودن طولانی ست 
بازار های مالی هم همینطور . نکند بحران مالی 2008 یادتان رفته که همین معامله گران همین خیابان وال استریت رو داشتن با بیل و کلننگ ساختمانهاش رو میکندن؟؟؟
کل دنیا دچاز تغییر شد در اون زمان و هنوزم ترکش های اون دوران تو اقتصاد کشور هایی مثل آمریکا و ژاپن موندگار شده 
ولی همونطور که گفتم این ها برای اهلی ست که تجزیه تحلیل میداند و تاریخ را یکم بیشتر مطالعه کرده است 

عزت زیاد 


*

----------


## Hadi.Z

به نظرم حذف تاپیک میتونه گزینه مناسبی باشه

----------


## aminlmnop

[QUOTE=mh81;1747983]این بنده خدا داره میگه لزوما راه موفقیت فقط پزشکی نیس و درست هم میگه .‌‌نگفته که شما هم بیاین سمت فارکس!!! اتفاقا بنده هم موافقم که هرکس مسیر خاص موفقیت خودشو داره و لزوما مسیر همه یکی نیس
اون طرح هم قطعا اجرا نمیشه
حالا دلیل این همه هجمه بهش رو نمیدونم چیه

کمتر متوهم باشیم[/QUOTE

اگر کسی چیزی رو بخواد بگه یک بار میگه نظرش رو و بعد هم میره. این دوستمون 4 بار تو صفحه قبل گفته یا علی و خدانگهدار باز میاد ادامه میده و به هر نحوی بین حرفاش میکوبه . این اصلا تعریف روانشناسانه عقده داشتن هستش. تو اگه قصاب بودی نصف عمرت رو نمیذاشتی مردم رو از گوشت بترسونی :Yahoo (4): یکی از تاپیکای سال 98 اش رو اتفاقی خوندم برگ ریزون شدم، وقتی بعد سه سال قبول نشدن سال 98 برای بار چهارم میخواست کنکور بده اومده بود یک ساعت آسمون ریسمون بافته بود که چقدر داروساازی خوبه و خیلی بهتر از پزشکیه به این دلیل و فلان دلیل و اصن پزشکی و دندون بدرد نمیخورن و ... . اصلا به درست و غلطش کار ندارم . مشکل اینجاست تاپیک زده بقیه رو قانع کنه که من اگه اونارو قبول نمیشم به خاطر چیپ بودنشه . اخه این قانع کردن مسخره بقیه اونم با چرت و پرت گفتن دیگه چه صیغه ایه ، این تاپیک هم نمونه همونه. دلیل این همه داد کشیدن رو نمیفهمم. اگر این دوستمون اینقدر در بازار سرمایه فعال بود دیگه وقت آزاد 24 ساعتی و فرصت جواب دادن به تک تک پیامهای این تاپیک و خیلی تاپیکهای دیگه رو نداشت.

----------


## Al1.R

بنظرم دوستان ذره ای سررشته در مباحث بازار های مالی یا کریپتو ندارند
شما در فارکس با حساب های حداقل 10 دلاری یا مثلا 50 دلاری یا 100 دلاری میتونی خرید و فروش کنی
در کنکور موفق شدن بچه بازی نیست و موفقیت در بازار های مالی هم بچه بازی نیست، دانش نداشته باشی کله پا میشی همین طور که اکثر مردم در بورس یا کریپتو یا فارکس شدند و میشند

----------


## hamed_habibi

> *وقتی اینجور چیزار و یمبینم و این هیاهو پول دربیار و زیادم دربیار و دهن اونایی که بهت گفتن هیچی نمیشی رو سرویس کن  چشم و چال دوستت رو دربیار با پولت / اون فامیلت رو دهنش ور سرویس کن و بهش با پول و ماشین پزش رو بده / گوشی ایفونت رو ارمش رو بگیر بدرخشه تا چش م چال فامیل دربیاد و ..... رو میبینم که جوی شبیه این هستش حالم از زندگی در این ملکت به هم میخوره مملکتی که مردمش هیچ چیزی از انساسنیت و مسئولیت اجتماعی در قبال یکدیگر نبرده اند
> کسایی که میگن ببین اون یارو پزشکی خونده داره زیست تدریس میکنه همه چی پوله و .و...... اونو ببین هیچی نشد و ......
> 
> یاد دو نفر می افتم که میشناسمشون / 100 درصد کسایی هم هستند مثل این دو نفر ولی من نمیشناسمشون 
> 
> جناب رستگار رحمانی تنها رتبه 1 کنکور تجربی و زبان که بعد خدمت سربازی که رشته اش هم ریاضی بود رفت شد رتبه 1 و الان پرفسور سمیعی داره ازش تعریف میکنه و تو بیمارستان امام تهران روزانه بیشتر از انگستان دست شما داره عمل میکنه و متخصص جراحی مغز و اعصاب هستند 
> یکیشونم دکتر حسین ملک مطیعی پدر پیوند کبد ایران که دبیر عشایر روستاشون بودن و ابتدایی درس میدادن برای بچه های عشایر و در 25 سالگی کنکور تجربی میدن و از روستا قبول میشن پزشکی و بعدشم میرن پنسیلوانیای امریکا و بعدشم ایران میان بزرگترین مرکز پیوند کبد جهان رو کاملا مفت و مجانی و خیریه بنیان گذاری میکنن و رکورد پیوند کبد جهان رو میزنن تو همین مملکت جمهوری اسلامی ایران و سالانه از امریکا و المان و اقسا نقاط جهان میان سمینار ایشون تا از علم ایشون بهره ببرند 
> 
> یاد این اسطوره ها می افتم که اونا چی فکر میکنن و ما چی فکر میکنیم / اونا دارن چی میسازن در این دنیای به این بزرگی و ما داریم چی میسازیم . اونا دارن چه کاری میکنن و ما داریم چه کاری میکنیم
> ...



اره خب من تازه به دوران رسیده هسم دورانی ک شما ده سال دیگه هم بهش نمیرسی قربونت نمیدونم چرا وقتی کسی بدون تست زدن راه موفقیت میاد میگه دل درد میگیرید انشالله درس میخونید پزشک میشید مهندس میشید بعد 20سال میفهمید عههه ...من تمام این راه های مختلف تست کردم یکی نوشت شما میگفتی دارخونه زدن خوبه بله من همیشه فک میکردم چ راهی هست بتونم مستقیم به هدفم برسم افتخارم میکنم اغلب مسیرهارو تست کردم شما زندگی منو دیدی لایف استایل منو دیدی میگی تازه بدوران رسیده اتفاقا تازه بدوران رسیده کسایی هستن ک نمیدونن تو دوران زند گیشون چی داره مگیذره هرچی هیچی نمیگم 4تا عین شما ک بخدا قسم هیچی نمیدونید چرت پرت تحویل میدید پسرخوب همون دکتر مهندساش اویزون من میشن برای گرفتن سینگال برو دکتر بهبودی ببین متخصص اطفال جمع کرده شده تریدر حرف خوبی زد گفت ما 20سال خوندیم پولدار شیم الان فهمیدم پول کجاس دیگه تحت هیچپ شرایطی جواب نمیدم...نظر اون افرادی ک میخونیو اینا خانواادشون قبولشون ندارن بعد طبق نظر اینا من تازه بدوران رسیده هستم الله اکبر...بابا بزارید یکم زمان بگذره 4 سال دیگه ب عقل الان من میرسید

----------


## hamed_habibi

[QUOTE=aminlmnop;1748007]


> این بنده خدا داره میگه لزوما راه موفقیت فقط پزشکی نیس و درست هم میگه .‌‌نگفته که شما هم بیاین سمت فارکس!!! اتفاقا بنده هم موافقم که هرکس مسیر خاص موفقیت خودشو داره و لزوما مسیر همه یکی نیس
> اون طرح هم قطعا اجرا نمیشه
> حالا دلیل این همه هجمه بهش رو نمیدونم چیه
> 
> کمتر متوهم باشیم[/QUOTE
> 
> اگر کسی چیزی رو بخواد بگه یک بار میگه نظرش رو و بعد هم میره. این دوستمون 4 بار تو صفحه قبل گفته یا علی و خدانگهدار باز میاد ادامه میده و به هر نحوی بین حرفاش میکوبه . این اصلا تعریف روانشناسانه عقده داشتن هستش. تو اگه قصاب بودی نصف عمرت رو نمیذاشتی مردم رو از گوشت بترسونییکی از تاپیکای سال 98 اش رو اتفاقی خوندم برگ ریزون شدم، وقتی بعد سه سال قبول نشدن سال 98 برای بار چهارم میخواست کنکور بده اومده بود یک ساعت آسمون ریسمون بافته بود که چقدر داروساازی خوبه و خیلی بهتر از پزشکیه به این دلیل و فلان دلیل و اصن پزشکی و دندون بدرد نمیخورن و ... . اصلا به درست و غلطش کار ندارم . مشکل اینجاست تاپیک زده بقیه رو قانع کنه که من اگه اونارو قبول نمیشم به خاطر چیپ بودنشه . اخه این قانع کردن مسخره بقیه اونم با چرت و پرت گفتن دیگه چه صیغه ایه ، این تاپیک هم نمونه همونه. دلیل این همه داد کشیدن رو نمیفهمم. اگر این دوستمون اینقدر در بازار سرمایه فعال بود دیگه وقت آزاد 24 ساعتی و فرصت جواب دادن به تک تک پیامهای این تاپیک و خیلی تاپیکهای دیگه رو نداشت.


شما ک درس خونی بگو دستاوردت تو این سن چی بوده کدوم قله رو فتح کردی من چیزیو نکوبیدم بگو کجا رفتی من نرفتم چی داری از خودت با تلاشض خودت ک من ندارم ماشین تفریح پارتنر خفن اعتبار چی اخه من پیج اینستام حامد حکمت هست فالو کن انشالله میفهمی ما چجوری هستیم بخدا هرچی میخوای تواضع ب خرج بدی نمیشه دوست گلم تو اول اسم رسمت مشخص کن عین من مث مرد از اشتباهاتت گذشته هات بگو بعد اره خب اون موقع فک میکردم خیلی راه خوبیه وقتی ب دید درستی رسیدم فهمیدم درس نخونم بهتره..رفتم خدمت کنارشم کارمو کردم..لعنتی عقده چی اخه والا 24سالممون شد هنوزم ی سری دارن روپوش سفید تن میکنن اما نگهان میشه قهوه ایی دور باطل باطل

اینکه 800هزار نفر پشت کنکور موندن بعد جون کندن عین یافسرده برم دانشگاه عقده شده واسم خب بخوام بخونم میرم باکو سالی 2هزارتا میدم اسمم میشه پزشک ولی حال نمیکنم چون احساس رضایت دارم شما اول طرفتو بشناس باهاش برخورد کن ببین چی ب چیه بعد

----------


## hamed_habibi

من میگم دیدتون بازکنید ن صرفا بازار مالی هرچی نرم افزار اصلا اشپزی هرچی برید سمت استعداد هاتون خود همون حنیف عظیمی ک میگه پزشک شید خودش مدرکش قاب کرده داره تدریس میکنه یعنی داره بیل میفروشه عزیز دلم ...

بازم تکرار میکنم هرکس ثابت کرد من هدفم فروخن دوره سیگنال بوده بخداوندی خدا ب روح پدر عزیزم 10هزار دلار بهش میدم بیاد بگه ایناهاش این صدای تو فیلم تو داری دوره ممیفروشی بابا انقد نشستید درس خوندید تو سری خور شدید سرکوب کردید خودتون یکی ببینید موفق شده سریع جبهه میگرید حق دارید منم باشم 4 5سال خودم جر بدم تهش هیچی نشم حالم بد میشه ولی من همیشه واسه همه خوب خواستم حسادت نکنید خداوکیلی

ببخشید اگر موجب ناراحتیتون شدم

----------


## Zero_Horizon

عجب بابا عجب  :Yahoo (21): 
خیلی هم عالی =/

بابا چخبر شده این مدت توی فروم ، همه جا دارید دعوا و بحثای عجیب غریب میکنید=/
صبح که اون دوتا تاپیک رو که توش داستان درست شده بود دادیم به مدیریت حذف کرد :Yahoo (21): 

 @Araz
لطفا این تاپیک روهم رسیدگی کنید ، حداقل از بخش دانش آموزی خارجش کنید به بخش عمومی و آزاد انتقالش بدید
ممنون از همگی :Yahoo (21):

----------


## hamed_habibi

یه سری دوستان عنوان میکنن چرا 4سال قبل میگفتی دارو سازی خوبه چرا میگفتی میخوای پزشک بشی الان میگی بده تو فلانی خب عزیز من مگه قراره همیشه تو ی مسیر بمونه ادم طرف 100بار شکست میخوره تو بیزنس های مختلف تو درس تو کار ی بار موفق میشه منم اون موقع احساس میکردم انتخاب درستی دارم بعدش برخلاف شماها  رفتم خیلیارو از نزدیک دیدم با تمام علاقه ایی ک داشتم بیخیال درس شدم میدونید هیچی پیدا نمیکنید میگید قبلا میگفتی دارو خوبه خب گفته باشم عجبا :Yahoo (4):   الان قبول ندارم دوسندارم عین خیلیا در جهل مرکب بمانم وقتی 25سالم  30سالم شد ببینم 6سال پشت کنکور بودم الانم ی دانشجو هستم ک هیچ درامدی ندارم و صبر کنم ی روز خوب بیاد

----------


## hamed_habibi

همین که 190پیام تشکر و 50پیام خصوصی اومد واسم یعنی خیلیا میفهمن چی گفتم این 3 4نفرم انشالله زودتر نتایج بیاد دست از حسادت بردارن

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> همین که 190پیام تشکر و 50پیام خصوصی اومد واسم یعنی خیلیا میفهمن چی گفتم این 3 4نفرم انشالله زودتر نتایج بیاد دست از حسادت بردارن


تروخدا جمع کنید این بچه بازیا رو  :Yahoo (21): 
همین که هرشخص باور داشته باشه مسیری که داره میره درسته و راضیه کافیه
آرزوی موفقیت و سلامتی برای همگی مان

----------


## hamed_habibi

> تروخدا جمع کنید این بچه بازیا رو 
> همین که هرشخص باور داشته باشه مسیری که داره میره درسته و راضیه کافیه
> آرزوی موفقیت و سلامتی برای همگی مان


درسته :Yahoo (111):

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> درسته


بَرَکَلا  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## _Joseph_

> اره خب من تازه به دوران رسیده هسم دورانی ک شما ده سال دیگه هم بهش نمیرسی قربونت نمیدونم چرا وقتی کسی بدون تست زدن راه موفقیت میاد میگه دل درد میگیرید انشالله درس میخونید پزشک میشید مهندس میشید بعد 20سال میفهمید عههه ...من تمام این راه های مختلف تست کردم یکی نوشت شما میگفتی دارخونه زدن خوبه بله من همیشه فک میکردم چ راهی هست بتونم مستقیم به هدفم برسم افتخارم میکنم اغلب مسیرهارو تست کردم شما زندگی منو دیدی لایف استایل منو دیدی میگی تازه بدوران رسیده اتفاقا تازه بدوران رسیده کسایی هستن ک نمیدونن تو دوران زند گیشون چی داره مگیذره هرچی هیچی نمیگم 4تا عین شما ک بخدا قسم هیچی نمیدونید چرت پرت تحویل میدید پسرخوب همون دکتر مهندساش اویزون من میشن برای گرفتن سینگال برو دکتر بهبودی ببین متخصص اطفال جمع کرده شده تریدر حرف خوبی زد گفت ما 20سال خوندیم پولدار شیم الان فهمیدم پول کجاس دیگه تحت هیچپ شرایطی جواب نمیدم...نظر اون افرادی ک میخونیو اینا خانواادشون قبولشون ندارن بعد طبق نظر اینا من تازه بدوران رسیده هستم الله اکبر...بابا بزارید یکم زمان بگذره 4 سال دیگه ب عقل الان من میرسید


*آنکه اسب داشت غبارش فرو نشست 

وای از گرد سم تازه خر خریده ها 


*

----------

